# Scottish Girls...part 6



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home    

Lots of love and luck to you all xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

YIPEE, I GOT THE FIRST POST.........

_*Aikybeats & Sarah how are you both feeling today?, getting nervous yet . Truthfully i am quite worried, as you know i have been feeling very sore and bloated this week and it has been getting gradually worse by the day, but then this morning i woke up and rather than getting worse it has eased right off.... . My last stim was on Thursday so i am hoping its just the stim drugs leaving my body thats making me feel better, or maybe it has something to do with the HCG trigger shot as i did mine at 10.30pm last night??.

Sorry if this is TMI for a sunday morning but do either of you have very tender (.)(.) boobies?. Mine are really tender & sensitive and my nipples look more like this today (o)(o) than this (.)(.).... 
God never in a million years did i didn't think i would be on here complaining about having no pain!!..... .

All i am hoping for now is at least 1 pair of fertilized eggs and everything would have been worthwhile, to go through all this to get lots of eggs then loss them all would be a nightmare.... 

Whats everyone else up to today?

Tracyxx * _


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

tracy wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow, i will be thinking about you, thanks for your positive thoughts, i need all the luck i can get this time       
we are back for scan at 1020 tomorrow,
hope everyone is ok, helen have you done another test yet              
hello to everyone 
love K xxxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Tracy

Still wee bit bloated today and left ovary still wee bit sore.  My boobies were very sore yesterday especially my nipples but not so bad today.  Pain definately not as bad as yesterday so here's hoping that we will be fine.

Will be very nervous tonight but have been getting a trial today for the wedding I'm bridesmaid at next saturday and of course started crying with the music!!!  Looking forward to something good to eat tonight as it will be the last before the t and toast tomorrow.

Sarah - Hows U hon.

Good luck for tomorrow and will speak to you tomorrow night.  Love aikybeats xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_*Just wanted to wish all the Scottish Girls a massive.......*_

[fly]
GOOD LUCK!!..xx [/fly]

_*Come on girls, we all know October was a horrible month for the Berries but don't let it keep us down... 
Things are really starting to look up so let make November great and get lots of    

Keep up the positive thoughts............   

Tracyxx *_


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi All

Well i had a great night on friday after getting my bfp was over the moon then today now bleeding and know myself i am losing them. Really had enough of this not going through it again - i honestly thought that maybe this time things would work out for us but once again not a chance.

well just wanted to say good luck to everyone it has been really good talking to you all but to be honest i dont think i will be able to come back cause am in pieces just now.

take care to you all

Love Helen x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Helen:   Are you sure it's not implantation?  It seems early to have AF.  Are your cycles normally short?  keeping everything crossed for you    

Agora x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Helen,   , so sorry.

Aikybeats, tracy, sarah good luck for tomorrow  

Second day sniffing and still going strong! Cant get used to the taste. yak 

Lisa xx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

[fly]*come on BFPs for everyone goodluck*[/fly]


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Agora  unfortunately its not - have now passed one so waiting for other to leave (sorry TMI)    nah they arent usually short but not much i can do now  

Thanks anyway, and thanks lisa for your message, the taste is awful i agree.

take care and sending you all       

Helen x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Helen

I replied to you on the Sept/Oct thread but just wanted to say, really sorry that you've started bleeding  I know only too well how heartbreaking this is, having been there on many occasions now  

Just to say though, an embryo at this stage is not visible to the naked eye...it is only about 0.1-0.2mm so no way of being able to "pass" it knowingly   If you tested on Friday then that was still very early days and highly likely that it was the HCG trigger injection (which can stay in your body for up to 14 days) giving you a false +ve result.

Take care of yourself & DH  

Natasha x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Helen so sorry to read your news honey  

Aikybeats, tracy and sarah good luck for tomorrow        

My hormones are all over the place today been happy then   for nothing and I am so tired feel like I have a hangover today and I wasnt drinking last night.

Kizzy how are you?

Buster good luck with scan tomorrow    

Katrina


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Helen: sorry   take care 

Agora xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry helen    take care sweetie xxx

Hi Katrina hun, thanks for asking - I'm fine, abnormally fine actually, I cant see point in grieving over something that wasnt really mine yet anyways, I've got over it now,its in the past gotta move on!  

I think I might be strange - but thats me!   I just wanna get on with round 2 now!!!  

good luck everyone!! Shall be keeping my eye on you all!!!     get it


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_*Hi Kizzy Babe, its great to hear from you..... 

Well i just popped on to wish everyone good luck for tomorrow it looks as though it will be a busy day for us Scottish lassies, with sarah, aikeybeats and myself away for EC and Kim & Karen?? away for there 2nd follie scan (sorry if i've got the name wrong my mind is like mush tonight!!)

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!

Tracyxx

Ps: I will come on and post the result of my EC when i get home tomorrow which they said should be just after 4pm. Still feeling as though i am heading for bad news tomorrow regarding my eggs but i'm trying to stay positive so please keep you fingers crossed for me...xxx * _


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

got everything crossed for you hun


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

helen so very sorry, life is so so cruel you take care, and some time then get back on the fertility road your time will come      
tracy praying you wil get some lovely wee follicles today, which i am sure you will, will be thinking about you,       
kizzy glad to see you are well and thinking about your next move, its the only way                    [fly]goodluck dundee girls[/fly]


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi all

Natash, Thanks for being logical - i knew myself it wasnt one of them but some weird sort of mass (god knows what it was)

my dh and i are not trying again we have decided - we are just going to have fun from now on. it hurts way too much and we had agreed that we would only do this once - it was our last attempt, been through 4 lots of chlomid, 2 iui's and one natural loss so think this is more than enough punishment.

Am now concentrating on my move - we head off to oxfordshire in a couple of weeks so gotta get my finger out to get stuff organised.  at least i can help my dh with everything as dont have to take it easy now.  bless my dh he told me yesterday when we were on the way to the station that he was going to get me a motorbike to cheer me up - he is a wee sweetie.

Buster thanks for the hugs they do help and goodluck with your scan

good luck to everyone with the ec today hope it all works out for you

Kizzy - thanks for being so postive it really helps.

Wishing everyone loads of success    

Take care

Helen


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi everyone hope all has gone well for yous.
tracy i have been thinking about you hope you got some nice wee follicles
all went good today, plenty of follicles and womb now 9.6 so i am really really pleased, just waiting on cal to see what time the booster to be taken and what time we go for egg collection on wed.
[fly]_please please let this be the time for us_[/fly]


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone - Hope you are all fine.

Tracy - how did EC go?  They got 33 eggs from me, which is obviously too many for me to get any put back in on Wednesday.  They are all away to freezer today, so will be getting FET onces body calms down.  Have to go back up on Wednesday for a scan just to make sure body is calming down a bit but will hopefully be getting FET in about 8 weeks.

Speak to everyone soon.  Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Aikybeats 33 eggs thats alot, good to know you will be having FET quite soon   

Tracy how are you, how did it go honey 

Buster good luck for wednesday    

I feel so much better today not so   work keeping me busy.

How are all the other scottish girlies


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello Ladies
Aikybeats wow 33 eggs, thats good, lets hope you have lots of embies, trust me FET is much less stressful. Hope you are feeling okay this evening.

Tracy, any news? My mom is staying with us and my brother and family are staying at a friends house, our friends are going to South Africa for 3 weeks which is great so my family will stay in there.

Kizzy, glad that you are soo positive.

Sarah any news

Hi to everyone else I might have missed this evening

Anyway take care ladies
Bev


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

EC went well today. 18 eggs were collected. Just have to wait on the telephone call from the embryologist tomorrow morning.

Aikeybeats it was good to speak to you this morning.

Hope everyone else is alright.
Take care Sarah xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Sarah, thats great too, be really positive am sure that you will have a nice quantity of embies. Also hope you are feeling okay this evening. Take care and rest.

Hey Tracy, hope you are doing okay 

Love
Bev


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

sara & aikybeats thats great, hope yous get loads and loads of great we embies tomorrow.      
still no news from tracy, pray all is ok and she is just tired after the E/C,        
Kxxxxxxx


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi girls

Lots happening on here over the weekend.

Where is Tracy - hope you are well and everything ok with ec.

Hi everyone else, I think it would take too long to do personals for everyone, so much going on.

Good luck to everyone waiting on ec and et.

dl


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Tracy - hope your okay hon.

Just had phone call from Hospital.  24 have fertilised.  so am really pleased.  Just need to wait bout 8 weeks to get them put back in once body calms down.

Speak soon.  Aikybeats xxxx


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is alright.

Aikeybeats how are you feeling after yesterday.  I'm ok just a bit uncomfortable.
I received my phonecall just before 11am. 15 out of the 18 fertilised. I go back tomorrow for ET.

Just a quick question Does anyone know how long I will be in for tomorow.

Love and 

Sarah xx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

any news from tracy yet? hope all is ok will be thinking about you and saying a wee prayer                      
KXXXXXXXX
egg collection tomorrow will let yous all know how we get on, thanks all so much for the good wishes, wher would we be without our FF


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Thats fantastic, hopefully you will have some frosties for just incase  
ET is a breeze except that your bladder has to be full .  If they are not running late you will be in and out in about 20min,  its really quick and such a wonderful moment, to finally see what you and DH have produced together, most people dont get to see their little embies, were lucky.

Good -luck and am sure you will let us know how things go.

Hi Kizzy, hope you are doing okay, am sure you are

Aikeybeats, WOW thats fab, now its just wait and wait hey.  Well done 

Tracy, am really hoping you are okay, am thinking of you   

Buster      for EC tomorrow. I too am hoping Tracy is okay 

Hi to eveyone else.

Love
Bev


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi girls

hope you are all well.

Got a quick question - I started my snuff today at 7am, managed to remember one at 12, but totaly forgot about my 6pm sniff.    Is this a disaster or should i take it now?  Due to take next at 11pm.

Please help, I'm now cacking meself!!! 

Thanks   

dl

ps, where is tracy?


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Dl sorry honey I cannot answer your question I know it was last night, I wouldnt have known what to do, hope you are ok, I remeber when I done IUI I forgot one and the nurse said it was ok, just to carry on sniffing as usual.

Where is everyone today   

Tracy honey are you ok  

Buster hope EC went good today   

Sarah sending tons of     for ET hope you get some   

I am good dont have many systoms on the prostap thought they would get worse as the month went on, anything I had was due to AF coming and being here. Better not speak to soon tho     I will problem be totally   tomorrow

HI ya to everyone i have missed.

Katrina


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi just home, and all went great my wee mother goose got 15 eggs i am so happy anf so thankfull, to phone tomorrow to see how many have fertilised please let it be them all.
any news from tracy yet, wondering if they kept her in because of the OHSS, i had to stay in hospital for a week in feb for iv fluids and iv abx, due to it.
thinking of you tracy.  
and good luck to everyone else.
K xxxxxxx


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Girls.

Been home for a few hours now. ET went really well. 12 for   .
Consultant and embryologist said that the embryos they put back were great.  Now have a 16 day wait before I test...these will be the longest days in history.

I'm sending out    to everyone.
Love to all 

Sarah xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_*Hi Girls,

Sorry i went AWOL for a few days but it has really been a bad week!!....... 

Let me start at the beginning, i went in for Egg Collection on monday morning, i was told i was the last of 5 girls so wasn't going to be going in for collection until 12.30pm which was fine but when it got to 2pm and i was still waiting i got worried. The doctor came out and explained to me that a problem with an earlier patient meant that they where running 2hrs behind and she couldn't stay to do my collection as she had a antenatal clinic to run, but she said it was ok as she had called another Dr to come in and take her place 

I finally went in and all went well until in recovery i started getting terrible pains, they tried 3 different painkillers but couldn't stop the pain so they had to put drips up to ease the pain and to try and get fluids into me to try and ease the pressure. The doctor who did the procedure came to speak to me afterwards and said that normally when they remove the eggs the empty ovaries fills with fluid but she said in my case she thinks something happened which caused the ovary to fill with blood instead of fluid which was the cause of the pain, but of course she said it was caused because of all the pushing and pulling removing all my eggs, and nothing at all to do with her or anything she did!! .

It got to 4pm and the ACS suite was closing but the pain was still getting worse so they had to transfer me to the gyn ward. They said if the pain eased off they could let me out but it just continued to get worse until the nurse came in to see me at 8pm and said they where worried as i hadn't passed any urine all day even after all the IV drips which was very unusual, so i tried to sit up to go to the toilet but i just turned white and fell back into bed which meant i had just guaranteed myself an overnight stay.

They kept me on IV fluids & painkillers all night so i was feeling a better in the morning but the GYN doctors wouldn't assess me as they said i wasn't their patient so i had to wait on my own doctors from the IVF clinic to come in and clear me for release. I finally got home last night but although it feels great to be home i was sooooooo scared as i really feel like death and my doctor was kind enough to tell me that anyone with OHSS will get worse before they get better........so you can safely say i am crap*ing myself as i already feel as bad as i possible could so i don't know how i can get any worse... .

But on a lighter note my consultant came in to clear me for release me and told me of the 25 eggs they had collected 18 had fertlized and had been frozen, so i have 18 frosties!!.... .

They said i will bleed in 2 weeks but that doesn't count as a cycle as thats just a clear out, so i have to wait on that bleed coming then wait for 2 full cycles then i call them on CD1 to do a FET, which works out to be late Jan. They said from now on its up to me to make all the decisions, i can have either 1 or 2 embryos put back at a time and i can choose how many get defrosted each time eg: I could defrost 6 each time and use the best 2 which means i could have 3 FET with 2 embryos each time. He said i can choose to defrost less each time eg 3 or 4 but he feels this is silly as the chance of getting 2 perfectly defrosted embryos from only 3 or 4 are slim, but he says we have a few months to think about it then we can let them know what we want to do.......

So physically i feel like SH*IT!!, but am comforted by the fact that i have 18 frosties....                  

I know i really shouldn't be happy about the total freeze but i was told that if the cycle had went ahead they would have replaced 2 in the fresh transfer then i may not have had any frosties, but this way i can have at least 3 transfers, so i am happy as for me that means at least 3 chances!!.... 

Tracyxx

Ps: I will need to read my way through the posts for the last few days before i can do any personals.....you guys can really chat ...xx *_


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

OMG Tracy honey what an ordeal you have been thro, make sure you take it easy and dont over do it.  As you said on a better note 18   thats great  .

You will be glad you are home and not stuck in hospital, sending you a bit  , we were all worried about you sweetie.

Katrina


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

tracy so sorry you are feeling like  , but you will feel beter soon, i had OHSS in feb and was in hospital for over a week on a IV abx and IV fluids. but really really pleased by the amount of frosties you got, i am sure you will get a BFP from them, hope you feel better real soon, you take care and get to bed and relax
love K XXXXXX


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

glad to hear you are okay (ish ) Tracy, we might be cycling together for my second ivf


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_*Ok, where do i start..........

Aikybeats how are you today?. With all those eggs you are definately part chicken . It looks like we might be cycling together again in our FET, when are you doing yours?. I hope you are feeling ok and getting plenty of rest, but remember to keep walking around every now and again to reduce the risk of clots, and drink as much milk as you can to avoid getting OHSS....  xx. I didn't realise that there is a whole section of FF just for FET so i'm going to have a read at it later when i'm feeling a bit better, have you been on there yet? Here the link just incase you havn't: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0

Kizzy i am sooo glad to hear you are looking forward to no2, i know it will happen for you........ . How good would it be if we get to cycle together again!!.....  

Sarah, a fesh transfer and 12 frosties well done  . Fingers crossed you get your  this month and can save all you little frosties  for later....  .

Kim you don't know how pleased i am am for you, i kept my fingers crossed for you all day!!. 15 eggs is fantastic  and i'm sure your little bub is in amongst them, when will you be having your ET?.....xx

Katrina i'm so glad you don't have any symptoms yet with the prostap but don't speak too soon as mine didn't start until the 2nd week , but fingers crossed you won't get any......xx

DL, what are you like, i though i was bad!!. What did you do about the missed spray?. If you had read through some past posts you would have seen that i did the very same thing and my clinic told me to take it as soon as i remembered as you are better taking too much than not enough!!.

Well better go and have a rest... 

Thankyou so much for all your posts wishing me well, i love you all!!.......... *_


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Tracy does drinking milk when stimming help stop OHSS?

Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Tracy glad to hear that you are okay, was getting worried  

Buster 15 snap, thats great, let hope they are all busy dividing as we speak.  

Well done Sarah, no remember keep busy, and rest too.   

Hiya Katrina, hope you dont get too many horrible side affects  

Hiya Kizzy  

Sounds like a few of us will be FETing in Jan, cant wait.

Hello to everyone else.
Love
Bev


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi girls

Tracy - sooooooooo glad to hear from you, was a bit worried - we know how you like to talk         Your experience sounds terrible, but at least you have lots of       Plus GRI has better results from FET than normal(?) IVF.

I managed to remember snuff at 6pm tonight, only small prob was that it was 7pm at the time     .

Katrinar - hopefully you don't get many symptoms, I didn't either and it won't be too long before your baseline scan.        

Hi Kizzy - hope you are well. Have you heard anything back from GRI, will you get the same treatment next go.

Sarah -           Hope you are getting plently of rest.

Hi to Aikybeats and zulu and anyone else I've missed.

Am off for a shower to keep me awake this 11pm sniff 

Take care 

dl


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls, sorry at work just a quick one - I have to fone GRI tomorrow and see what they said when cycle was reviewed this week.


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls hope yous are all well, just got the news 11 have fertilised yeha i am so haaaaaapppppppy.
please let this be the one 
tracy hope you are feeling better    
everyone on this terrible road


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Girls

I hope everyone is ok.

Tracy I hope you are feeling better.
Buster   Congratulations. Hope you are ok after EC.  
Aikeybeats Hope you are alright 
My boss has put me on light duties for the next 2weeks.
To everyone else hope you are all well.

Love Sarah


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Sorry to crash your thread. If there are any *Lanarkshire girls* out there awaiting tx, then Karen Bray from Infertility Network UK would like to make contact, as the health board may be changing their policy as to how many IVF attempts you get. She is trying to gauge your opinion as to whether the changes are something you would prefer than the current set up i.e 3 cycles.

You can IM me with your contact details should you wish her to contact you, and I will pass on your details.

Yvonne x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I have to phone hospital when AF arrives - probably around 15th/16th Nov.
So EC and ET will be Jan 08.    

Have to increase gonal f from 225iu to 375iu as didnt get many eggs.

This will be 5th treatment inc IUI's - surely I have to get some luck sometime!??   

Hope you girls are all ok, I might not be around much but will be popping in to see how you all are   

I want a wee break from thinking about treatment for awhile  

good luck everyone


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Girls

Sorry I've been a really   FF this week.  Things have been chaos at work and I've have more PC probs at home.

Tracy - Good grief hun, your journey doesn't get any easier.  I'm so relieved to hear your OK and you've got lots of   waiting for you.  Rest and recharge your batteries.  

Kizzy - Can totally understand why you want to have a break.  Jan will be hear before you know it tho.  I'm on 375iu too.  Only prob is that every 3 days or so you have to have 2 jabs as the pens only hold 900iu (small price to pay tho).  Stay    .    

Sarah and Kim -   on ET.  How's the 2WW going.  Stay  , get lots of rest and let everyone else do the running about. 

dl - How's the sniffing - more to the point, are you remembering?  You need an alarm or something.

Aiky - Hope your recovering well.  So glad to hear you got  .

Hi to Bev, Katrinar and everyone else.  Lots you all lots of  

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry, it's me again.

Forgot to give you an update.   Got my first follie scan tomorrow morning.   Wish me luck.  

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Lil

Hey GOOD-LUCK for your scan how have you feeling??
Please let us know who you get on     
Tracy, hope you are feeling better and taking it easy too.

Kizzy sending you  to just coz its nice to get one too.

Hope everyone else is doing okay. 
Love
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_*Good Morning Girls..... 

I am finally feeling as if i'm on my way back from HELL!!...... . Drinking tons & tons of water seems to be doing the trick and keeping it at bay, so i think the trick of beating OHSS is keeping it flushed out, although i do feel like a bit of a fish.

I am really really angry with the GRI through this whole experience as i have really been feeling ill and i feel like they brushed me off. Whenever i phoned no-one was available to talk to me, the once they did tell me to go up i seen a locum doctor who new nothing about my case and all he did was take bloods and send me home telling me they would get a call in a couple of hours with the results which to be honest a nurse could have done, and that was Thursday at 4pm and i am still waiting on those results, i could have died over the weekend!!. I feel they where happy when they where getting my money and things where going smoothly but when things started going wrong they just brushed me off. I have decided i will do FET's until i either get a BFP or until my frosties are all gone but i will NEVER EVER do another full cycle of IVF again!!. I am not just being a drama queen but i really feel that with me already being a mum i put myself at too much risk, the nasty circulation problems and now the OHSS is all too much, its a chance i am not willing to take again.

I can't even guess yet when my 1st FET will be as my cycles need to go back to normal first, then i have to wait 2 full cycles. I normally have 27 days cycles so i am classing EC as CD14 which means i am on CD22 now so should have a bleed in the next 5-6 days (fingers crossed) and i can start to work things out. I have decided not to do anything before christmas as i really feel that i need this time to get myself well again before starting more tx.

Well now that i have that off my chest how are you all doing?. You all seem very quiet......... 

Lil, how was the scan?

&

Kim, whats happening?, are you PUPO yet?

Big Hugs for everyone else, i hope you are all doing ok!!......... 

Speak Soon 
Tracyxx*_


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Tracy honey what an ordeal you have been thro, glad you are on the ment,   to the GRI for not being more helpful.

Kizzy fully understand you taking time out, treat yourself well,  

Lil missed you this morning hope your scan went well  

1st Scan tomorrow to see if I have D/R properly.

Katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Katrina    .  Hope all goes well and you can start your stimming soon.

Thanks for all the good wishes for my scan.  Here's the result:-

*  9 measurable follies of 7-12mm and a few extras that are too small just now
*  womb lining 8.2mm

I'm clueless as to whether this is good, bad or indifferent, so I'm relying on you girls to give me some feedback.  The clinic just smile and say everything's OK and the main thing is that I'm responding, but as an IVF virgin I don't know just how well I'm responding.  Any ideas?

Back on Wed for further scan and bloods.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Lil, as to your question if you have enough follies and womb lining thick enough I am an IVF virgin too so cant answer honey,
will send you a we follie dance      

Katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Katrina thanks for the we follie dance hun, you're a star.  Let us know how you get on with your scan today.  I've only just realised that you you had your Prostap at more or less the same time as me.  Do you have a long cycle or something, it just seems a long time to be D/R on Prostap.



Lil xxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi All

Sorry i havent been on for a wee while but things have been really hectic at home with all the packing and decorating.  Well even though i had that bleed still had to do a test - wasnt too suprised that it was negative though.  came back to work yesterday as i had last week off (done loads of crying so feel a heck of a lot better) had a few sarky comments from a couple of people here so not impressed   none of their business why i was off.  Well am currently getting ready for the big move and its driving me totally  .  driving down to oxford on thursday as am going to a ball on friday night so really looking forward to that (just wish i had lost more of the weight i had put on   - gonna have to nip and get some pull in pants  )

Tracy - big hugs to you glad you are feeling a wee bit better - you take care of yourself and keep resting and drinking loads. Thats an excellent amount of frosties good luck with them.  I know what  you mean re never doing it again - no chance we are trying again - caused way too many health problems with it - will be looking into fostering when we come back to scotland in 3 years.

Katrina Good luck with your scan   

Lil Good luck tomorrow - hope it all works out   

Sarah    get loads of rest and will have fingers crossed for you

and loads of   to kizzy, aikybeats, buster and bev - hope you are all well and thanks to everyone for your support.

Good luck to everyone else i have missed out 

Helen x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Helen you will look lovely in your bridget jones pants   hope you enjoy your ball  , where are you moving to, have I missed something  

Lil, scan went well womb lining thin but stll have my cyst on the rhs and some follies on the lhs, they asked me if I have endrometriosis (spelling ba I know  ) I said dont know as eveytime I am scanned I get asked that but no-one has been in for a proper look had a lap in 2002 and nothing since  .  My cycle is 26-27 days but the GRI seem have you d/r for a long time  , heres another follie dance     .

How is everyone else, its very quiet on here  

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

how are you all?
Katrina i downregged for 25 days  
Tracy, glad your OHSS is receding, thats crap about the GRI,poor you. 
Helen, good luck for move.

Hi Bev  , Kim  , LIL   and everyone else  

I've just got back from Stobo Castle!! ( near peebles) amd WOW!!     its amazing!! me and best friend went for my 40th and we stayed in the biggest poshest suite they have, it was absolutely gorgeous, couldnt beleive it!!

Been pampered lots and feel great!! Off to london next week with DP, so looking forward to that!!
November is full up with things to do, so glad about that, as soon as AF arrives I can phone GRI to book round 2.


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy glad you enjoy sobo castle, just what ou needed, sounds great.

Katrina


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Girls, 

Sorry to crash again, this will be my last post for a while (hopefully!) . 

Do any of you have any IVF/ICSI questions you would like asked of the MSP Nicola Sturgeon? She will be in Ayrshire and Arran on 10th Dec for a NHS review and INUK (Infertility Network UK) have formulated some questions to be submitted re waiting times/lists  etc but they can ask some questions on your behalf if possible.  They need to be in by 8th November.  Please IM me if you have any.

Yvonne x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Morning Girls

Katrina, thanks for the follie dance again, I'm sure it's working.  Glad the scan went OK, but have they given you any idea when you start stimming yet, or are they going to scan you again first.  I can't imagine how horrible that is having to wait and being asked the same question each time.  Stay    

Kizzy, wow Stobo, I'm really jealous, wanted to go there for ages.  Sounds like you had a fab time.  Hope you leave London in one piece, have a super time, you deserve it.  40 is a bit of a   (don't I know it) but it's one to celebrate.  Have a wonderful  

Helen, have a great time at the ball, you will certainly be the bell with your Bridget pants.  Moving is a nightmare, especially when it so far, but it's nice to know you'll be back in Scotland in a few years.  You'll no doubt soon be surrounded by boxes and struggle to remember where you've put things.  I really hope this move works for you and your DH.    

Sarah and Kim, hope the 2WW is going OK.  How are you both?  Resting I hope.    

Hi to Bev, Lisa, Tracy, Aiky, dl and everyone else  

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Lil, they said if I dont hear from them today I start stimming tomorrow.

Question:  Have any of you experienced bleeding after your internal scan, I started last night and has continued this morning, its not heavy, and its bright red (sorry TMI) so not old blood, dont know if I should phone?

Katrina


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

I am billy no mates


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Katrina

No way are you billy no mates, my prob is I can't use internet too much at work, so I don't check thru the day.  If I were you I would call the clinic just to be on the safe side.  I've had a few internal scans now and never had a bleed.

I hope everything is OK for you to start stimming.  Are you jabbing or sniffing?  God, we sound like a bunch of junkies. 

Let me know how things go.

Lil xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Lil stopped bleeding nothing much today, think they just disturbed something  , I am jabbing then start sniffing on 6th Nov as prostap will be out of system by then.

How are you feelin, when are you back to hospital, what hospital are you at  

Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,
So sorry that I have been absent, am not able to get onto internet at work, too many callers  
Will read all the posts and catch up tomorrow night when Ive got time.

Just hope that you are all well especially, Lil and Katrina.  Katrina glad that the bleeding has stoped, just remember that whenever you feel something is not right phone your clinic thats what they are there for.

Promise to catch up tomorrow night.
Just love FF site tonight scary  

No sweets left 
Love
Bev


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi All, 

Hope you don't mind me busting in on the thread but I was wondering if there is anyone out there waiting on Donor sperm treatment at the GRI and had any up to date news on the situation, we have been waiting on news for ages now. I have not been keeping up to date with things or keeping up to date on the forum for various reasons so sorry if this has been covered recently?   . The last I heard the GRI might have some donors ready in Jan after all the test have been completed.

I have just checked when I posted last and it was 2nd Nov *06* strange that I decide to look into things again and post today almost one year later ??

I called the GRI a few months ago but they just said call back in Jan ?

Thanks.

Cheeky monkey


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Girls

Katrina, glad to the the bleeding has stopped.  My withdrawal bleed after Prostap was a little bit late and went on longer than normal but I was told that was quite normal.  Had another follie scan yesterday - lining even thicker (over 11mm) and now 17 follies from 7-14mm.  Keep dancing for me    .  I don't really need any more follies, just praying for them to get bigger.  Back on Fri for another scan.  Nurses say everything going well and I'm on track for EC on Mon morning (OMG).  I'm having my treatment at the Nuffield in Glasgow (not GRI like most of the other girls here).

Hey Bev, good to hear from you.  We had a bit of a halloween day at work yesterday too.  It's nice to be a bit of a kid every now and again.  

Cheeky Monkey, great name.  Sorry you're not getting much info from GRI (I hear they can be quite bad for that - you need to keep pushing).  I'm also on treatment with donor sperm (DH azoospermic).  We had to go privately (due to me being old and decrepit), but we were told there are huge issues with donor numbers after the laws were changed.  Not only have numbers dropped drastically, but the whole process of screening donors takes about 6 months.  We were very lucky, we almost had to transfer to Manchester due to a lack of suitable donors here in Scotland, but at the last minute someone became available.  Unfortunately unless you can go private, you'll probably have to wait in a long queue -how long have you been waiting already.  I believe donors can only help 10 couples in total (maybe something to do with the amount of potential families they are helping to create).    Stay in touch.  

Lots of   to everyone.

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi LIL,
Just a quickie before Im off to work, great follie size's, grow and grow   

Hi Cheeky Monkey, sorry cant help all my treatment is in Dundee, but I agree with Lil privately you move so much faster, but not everyone can afford private, but Id look into it. Good-luck to you too   

Gotta go, back tonight.
Love
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lil heres a follie growing dance       , good amount of follies tho

Cheeky Money, sorry dont know about donor sperm, but I would keep pushing the GRI, they arent good with communication before you start tx.

Well thats the 1st stimming jab done, no bother at all  , but the night sweats are getting quite bad now  

Hope you all have a great day, weather is   rubbish

Katrina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi GIrls,

Sorry not been on have oly just got the internet back on at home today!!!!!!!! 

Hope everyone is ok, i have missed loads, sorry to hear about the hard time that you had Tracy 

Hello to everyone else, this will take me all day to catch up n everyone!

Sniffing going ok, moods all over tha place and have been off sick sice last thurs from work, feel like s***, having sore heads, feeling sick ad tired all the time. Have baseline scan on mon so hopefully it will be ok and can start jabs.

Lisa xxx


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Girls

Have been AWOL for last few days.  Had EC on Tuesday (traumatic, couldn't breathe when I came out of theatre and was put on oxygen) but managed 17 eggies, unfortunately only 6 have survived, so am off to GRI to have (hopefully) 2 put in so will be officially on the dreaded  

Here we go again.................................

Hope everyone is well

Take care

Love dl


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

dl good luck for ET honey hope you get 2 good eggs    

What an ordeal after EC, seems there have been alot of problems with EC recently  

Katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Girls

Well it's all go here just now.

dl, how did ET go yesterday - better than EC I hope, what a fright you must have got.  Hope your OK now.

Lisa, good to hear from you again, wondered what had happened.    I'm really sorry your feeling so s**t.  I'm sure when you start your jabs that will help sort things out.  I didn't D/R for too long, so I didn't have to put up with horrible side effects for too long.  Your scan's not too far away now.  Good to have you back.


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

PS  Lisa, where's the Hoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Good morning ladies its Friday   

2nd jab down, but feeling sick is that normal, could be something else there is alot going around  

Lil when you back to hossie is it for a scan or EC next 

Lisa good luck for Baseline scan on Monday   

Katrina


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Morning Ladies.
Sorry I haven't been round much lately but I'm not feeling too good. Hoping that it is just side effects of the crinone gel that I have been taking. I'm all bloated, sore, constipated and feel sick. Is this normal and will I fel better when the gel finishes which is tomorrow night? Then I have to wait another week before I can test at the moment I feel quite negative  .

Anyway I hope everyone else is ok

Love Sarah xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sarah honey you deserve a  , think its just the drugs sending you  , make sure you spoil yourself do something nice at the weekend to cheer yourself up, this is such a rollercoaster no wonder you feel down sending tons of     for testing.

Katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sarah, sorry to hear you're feeling so bad.  Katrina's right, you need a   and a treat for the weekend.  You need to say positive, get plenty of rest and relaxation.  It's such an uphill struggle just now, but we're all thinking about you.  Sending you lots of    and     for your   

Katrina, you not feeling too good either,  you need a   too.  I didn't feel too bad (up until the last couple of days) with the jabs.  Maybe it just takes a few days to get into your system proper before you start to feel the benefit.

Your follie dance for me has done the trick.  I've got enough at the right size and EC has been scheduled for Monday morning.  Now I'm bricking it .  Nothing to eat from 12 midnight Sunday - how the hell am I going to last until after EC.  Had sedation before and remember absolutely nothing, but it doesn't stop you worrying about it (especially when it will be the Consultant fiddling about with all my bits this time and not the nurses).  Still, so long as it all works, it'll be worth it.

Hope everyone has a fab weekend.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeh    all that dancing has worked and hopefully I have lost some weight   on my fingers with all this typing   , sending you tons of      for EC.  You leave your dignity at the door with all this tx.

Thanks for the   honey, 2 hours till I finish for the weekend, are you taking time off after transfer.

Katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Katrina

Keep up the exercise, it'll pay off  .  Have arranged to take the whole of next week off and play things by ear after that.  DH and I have had some bad new today too (nothing to do with the IVF and which I can't go into just now) so I don't know how the stress levels will be over the next few weeks.  Still, as long as we face these things together, we'll come out the other end stronger for it.


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Lil honey sorry to hear you have had some bad news, you can PM me if you need to talk, just remember we are all here holding your hand thro all this  

Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Well Ive caught up on all the posts.  Its been busy 

Kizzy, Stobo is lovely, you feel like you could spend weeks there hey, glad that you had a good birthday, it just what you needed.  

Tracy, also glad to hear  you are feeling better, look after yourself, before you know it  its time for FET  

Katrina, I hope Stimms is going okay, its not the most pleasent time I know, my last tx I really felt awful, and just could not wait for EC, my previous boss did not make it any easier for me so that did not help the emotional side of things, hang in there  

Lisa, yes wheres the Hoff gone    , remember to drink load of water for the sore head and good-luck for your baseline scan  

DL hows the 2ww going, take it easy and spoil yourself, lots of    

Lil, am sorry that you have had some bad news,    you will be glad that you have taken the week off too.  

Sarah as the other  girls have said spoil yourself, and dont let the drugs drive you mad ,  hope you are doing something good on the weekend 

I really hope that I have not missed anyone and if I have sorry 
Im doing okay, except the lady sitting next to me is pregnant, this would not normally faze me but, Im dreading seeing her tummy grow, will just have to give myself a good talking to, I do feel jealous .  Anyway thats life hey, deal with it.

Well my DH is taking me to dinner tonight   , Im starving.
Have a lovely weekend ladies, no doubt I will find myself back here tomorrow.
Love
BEV


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Bev, 

Just for you the Hoff is back!!!   Enjoy!!!!!

Hello to everyone else!!  

Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lisa, thanks, nearly fell off my chair, mmmm he did have a bod in his day     

Love 
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi everyone

Katrina, hope you're feeling better today  - remember lots and lost of water. Thanks for holding my cyber hand. We get great support at home from friends and family, but its lovely to know everyone is here too for all the stuff I can't tell them (none of them know about our treatment and we're just hoping and praying we don't need to tell them until we've maybe got some really good news for them around Christmas time). It makes dealing with some of this s**t a bit difficult at times. I know we're not exactly _lying_ to them as such at the moment, but I feel so guilty at withholding such important news and info from them just now.

Well, yesterday just seemed to be the day of setbacks. When I called the clinic last night to see what time to take my HCG injection, I was advised that I won't be going for EC until Tues morning now. Apparently there are quite a few of us at the same stage at the Nuffield and they obviously need to priortise us all, so muggins is not going til Tues. I have to say I sweated buckets last night, terrified that this was in some way going to affect the outcome of my treatment or put me at risk of OHSS, but I phoned the clinic this morning for some reassurance (which they happily gave me). It seems that until I have my HCG jab they are still more or less in control of what's going on and I'm basically going to coast for an extra day. This also has the benefit of allowing some of the smaller follies to come on a bit more than they would have done. I'm not at any real risk of OHSS at the moment or else they would have told me to withhold my last Gonal-f jab last night.

I'm really sorry about the me post today, but I had such a bad night last night (indigestion, twinges, bloated....... I hope all this is normal)and DH isn't here to  on his shoulder. Stomach feels a bit like it's got a football in it at the moment - too much wind from last night's dinner probably (sorry TMI) .

Lisa, glad to see the Hoff's back  . Cheered me up no end when I saw him this morning.

Bev, have a lovely night tonight with your DH 

Hi Sarah, how are you feeling today hun , hang in there  

DL, how's the  going?

Hi to Cheeky Monkey, Tracy, Helen, Kizzy, Aiky. Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Lil,

Just read your post and wanted to give you lots of                    

Love
Bev


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls sorry was AWOL for a few days we went away, came home a few days early tonight, as not feeling to great, kind of crampy swollen ovary type pains      although not sure how my ovaries can feel swollen as i never stimmed it was my sister praying hard its not AF   , but in all my cycles i never get past day 10, except when i got the bfp, well tomorrow is day 9, please please let me keep these ones
kim xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi girls,

Glad the Hoff has cheered some of us up!!! Although i do feel sorry for the poor puppy keepig the Hoffs dignity!!  

Hi Lil,     . I hope tonight is better for you.

Hi Kim       

Hi Bev, how are you, have to admit the Hoffs od is quite good in that photo.

Hello to everyone else.

Lisa xxxx


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for your support. Hope everyone is alright and having lots    .

I finished the vaginal gel last night so hopefully will start to feel better soon. I've got my fingers crossed that me feeling unwell doesn't mean bad news. 

Take Care All

Love Sarah xx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning All

Just wanted to send out loads of              to Sarah, Lil, Kim - hope you are all feeling better today and that the side effects have settled down a wee bit.  (Sarah have my fingers crossed that it works for you   )

katrinar - how are you feeling today?

Good luck to everyone with the treatment hope you all get bfp    .

Well was at the my ball at the weekend and was sooooo drunk it was scary - weirdly woke up early on saturday fine - dh had one major hangover which made me chuckle a wee bit     made him help me with the unpacking too  .  Everyone looked amazing - long dresses and the blokes were in mess dress   sorry gotta stop drooling (obviously some looked better than others  )  Have a fancy dress party there on the 24th so gonna have to try and figure out what to wear for that - its a 70's and 80's theme gulp!!!!  well suppose i had better get on with some work today.  

take care everyone and big hugs to you all

helen


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls well i sneaked some extra prosgeterone, not sure if good idea or bad, if it is just keeping AF at bay, but also have a theory that as i have a short luteal phase and usually bleed on day 10 that i need extra, anyway this morning had terrible wind and some diarrhoea TMI, aslo i can smell smoke all the time, which may or may not be down to the fireworks all weekend. but i am praying that it is a sign. was also very bad and tested today got a BFN suprise, but it is early. this is longest 2 weeks in history. hope everyone is ok.
speak soon 
kim xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi y'al

Well, am I glad to get the weekend out of the way.  Feeling bit better (just bricking it about EC tomorrow mornin  ).  Have to say, HCG jab last night was weird - took quite a bit of extra force to get it in (must be a bit fatter), but never felt a thing, odd.  Still bloated and getting twinges in abdomen, more on the right than the left, but I know the right ovary is busier than the left.  Boobs feel huge and bit tender - hope this settles down a bit after EC. 

Katrina, how are you?  Hope you're feeling better and not too   from the drugs.   

Buster, what are you up to  ?  Stay away from those peesticks until it's time.  I can't imagine how frustrating it is tho waiting, and waiting, and waiting.  Only a few days to go.  Sending you a bit fat   and lots of     

Helen, glad to hear you had such a fun   at the weekend.  Bet you all looked fab.  Is DH in the forces when all the men were in mess dress?  Hope the unpacking is going OK.

Sarah, how are you feeling now.  Have some     and stay    .  I've got everything crossed for you.  

Lisa, hope the scan goes well today.  Let us know how you get on.    

 to Bev, dl, Kizzy, Tracy, Aiky and everyone else.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya 

Lil wishing you all the luck for tomorrow honey   , all the waiting is horrible, 2ww is worse  

Buster stay away from peesticks  , its too early yet honey.

Helen glad you enjoyed the ball and got lots of   , good luck with packing, hate packing  

Dont know how I am feelin, dont want to be at work just cant be bothered, but have tons to do, getting alot of twinges lostly LHS, but some on RHS so hopefully getting there, thats 5 jabs done now, back to hossie on Friday 8.20.  They only thing I cant stand is the not sleeping well, getting bad night sweats and waking DH up with tossing and turning so I am very tired.

Katrina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just back from the scan start stimms on friday 9th with a vies to ec the week begining 19h nov. 
Whilst scanning me though they have found a fibroid, and afer alt of talking have decided to carry on with tx, if this cycle does not work then they will discuss removing it as at the moment it is not in the uterus cavity, i am a bit shocked as have no symptoms of this, have never had a scan or invsigations before, it looked quite big on the screen too  . The dr doesn't think that it will lessen the chance of success though, so feel fine that way, just feel that something has to happen, dont think that anything can go to plan for me!!! 

Sorry for the me post will do personals later  

Take Care Lisa xxxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

i know but is is so hard, and i have loads of them, so think well i may as well pee on them     .
no changes this pm, went for a sleep at 12 as had been up since 6 and slept till 4pm lazy wee  , so think i better go and have a shower, and get sorted out.
take care everyone hope yous are all ok
kim xxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning all

Lil yes dh is in the army - currently have 2 houses in a state of disrepair - total chaos in both of them - started the unpacking at the other end and was glad to leave it all behind to be honest was driving me  . Currently decorating and finishing stuff off in the old house then leave it next weekend   will really miss it - i know that is really sad its only a house after all!!! having a nightmare between estate agents and electricians and the council - way too many rules and regulations    the only problem with leaving is i have to organise 5 lots of leaving drinks - all i can say is my poor wee liver with all the       ah well a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do    with ec today hope it all goes well.   

Katrina i would like to say that the sweats and stuff gets easier but i cant   they do get a lot better once you get to the next stages so keep your chin up not long to go now   

Lisa dont stress just now am sure it will all be fine - my friend had a huge one and they removed it successfully and she is now undergoing ivf too.   to you and dont worry everyone needs a bit of me time. (I had quite a lot of it if i remember on tx) take care of yourself and i know it is hard but try and stay positive     and gosh doesnt the hoff look quite nice aaargh what am i saying - better get that medication down my neck! 

Kim well what can i say    will send the    to sort you out (i done the same so what am i saying  )

Well suppose i had better get on with some work   - managed to skive most of yesterday which was quite good and the even managed to look busy while doing it   

  to everyone else and hope you are all ok

Hope you all have a good day

Take care all  

Helen x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Girls, 

Just a quickie to wish Lil GOOD-LUCK, am sure that you will be fine   , will so personals tonight.


Love
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Lil, Good luck for today       

Hi Helen, thanks, starting to feel better about it, just think that if the docs are ok with it then so am i, they would have stopped tx if they thought it was too big or would lessen the chance of success.

2 houses Helen, dont think that i could handle 2 to do up, know what you mean with electrians, dh is one and trying to get stuff done round the house is a nightmare!!!   

Hi Bev, How are you? Hope the new job is going well

Hi Buster, how are you feeling today, not long now until test day    

 to everyone else

Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lil honey how did you get on been thinking about your today    

How are you my lovely girlies, I am getting quite heavy and sore on the LHS, grow follies grow 

Katrina

Oh can we get my bubbles upto 777


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Katrina

Just put your bubbles up to 377, it's a start!!  Hope you are well.      
Wee follie dance (they seem to work!!!)
                                

I'm totally bored oot ma napper -   has dragged.  Can't relax and have a serious case of ants in my pants!!!!

Hi Lil - hope EC went well today and you got lots of eggies, are you in for et on Thurs??   

Lisa - hope you are keeping your chin up   

Hi to everyone else

Take care

dl


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls......... 

Sorry i havn't posted for a while but i had my family staying with me on holiday and they had me running around like a headless chicken!!.. 

Finally my a/f arrived on Saturday 12 days after my egg collection, so my OHSS is totally gone so i can finally start to work out when i can have my FET. The bad news is that they told me to call them on CD1 two cycles from now but that will be the 25th December (christmas day) so i have a feeling they will tell me to leave my FET until the following month, so if they do my treatment won't start until around the 20th January which means the actual E/T will be around the 3rd Febuary  which feels like ages away.

Katrina i have put your Bubbles up to 777....Good Luck!! xx

Hope you are all doing well.... 
Bye for now
Tracyxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sorry not been on for while but am full of the cold.  Took 2 weeks off work after EC and my OHSS, but pleased to say I’m feeling much better.  Not sure when we will be going for FET yet, hoping not to long.

Tracy – I will probably be doing FET around the same time.  AF arrived on Friday for me.  Was going to phone the Hospital as not sure what happens after this.  I’m doing medicated FET so not sure what happens.

Sarah – How you feeling hon – won’t be too long till test date now??

Hi lisa25 –Katrina; hellsbells; Kim; Helen; Bev; dl – how you all doing.

At work so just a quickie – will be back on soon.

Take care – love aikybeats.xxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks tracy hope you had a good time with your family staying.  Glad OHSS has finally gone and you can look forward to your FET.

HI ya Aikybeats glad your OHSS has gone too honey looks like you and Tracy will be FET buddies.

dl thanks honey for the bubbles  , the 2ww is so hard and I think it will be harder with IVF. Thanks for the follie dance, I am quite nervous about scan on Friday just hope there is a good amount of follies not to many but not too little.

I am taking all week next week sick, then back to work for a week then a week on holiday as Iwant to be off for testing so either way it goes I will have some days off to get myself together.

Hello to everyone else hope you are al keeping well, its freezing here today.

katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Guys

Sorry to have taken so long to get in touch, especially after everyone sending so much  .  Wish I had great news for you but everything's a bit disappointing really.  This EC caper is really not much fun at all.  I wish I'd been warned about how sore I was going to be (feel like I've done 3000 situps and had major painful trapped wind just to add insult to injury - sorry TMI, I know).  On a lighter side I remember absolutely nothing about it

They managed to get 13 eggs, but only 8 were mature enough, and of those only 4 have fertilised.  Gutted.  Dreading going back up tomorrow, not looking forward to Consultant fiddling more with my bits at all.  The pain hasn't been just as bad as yesterday but it is still very uncomfortable.  Is it normal to have all this pain?

Sorry for the depressing post, but feeling rather sorry for myself today.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lil honey a big   just for you, 8 eggs thats great, sending tons of    for the 4 that have fertilised, but it only takes 1 honey and it will work, I am now getting so nervous about next week just hope I get some good follies and DH    are good on the day.  Take it easy I know you will be anyway  

Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Lil,

Like katrina says it only takes one.  Yes its normal to feel a bit sore after EC, it will get better but may take a few days dont worry to much, but remember if its really very sore phone your clinic, but Im sure you will be okay.  You will also feel better once your embies are snuged inside.

Take care and dont do too much feet up and rest.   
ET is a breeze so dont worry.

Love 
Bev


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi All.

I had to go into ACU unit this morning after a very disturbed night with pain and stomach discomfort. When I phoned the unit they were fantstic and told me to go straight in.
I was told this morning that I have OHSS but the up side is when they carried out a test it came . News has sunk in yet. I have to go back on Friday to be checked.

Aikeybeats Glad to see you back.

Just a quick message as feeling quite tired
Love Sarah


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Congrats on your BFP              


Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow thats fantastic Sarah.  Just take good care of yourself and let us know how things go on Friday.  Congratulations.

Love
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sarah congratulations honey   

Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Katrina,

Just seen you have your scan tomorrow, just wanted to say GOOD-LUCK.
Hope you are feeling okay too. 

Love
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Bev   feelin abit heavy and have alot of CM (sorry TMI) just like when you are about to ovulate, had such a heavy headache yesterday but feelin ok today, just nervous that all will be well.

Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi katrina,

Sorry for the headache, but all those signs seem good to me, the very heavy feeling is good to, sounds like your ovaries are behaving too.  As soon as you have had EC its feels much lighter, but then again you will feel a bit sore after EC, just take it easy.  When I think about it we put our bodies through so much, but its also amazing how well our bodies respond too.

I was wondering how my cycle would be after my recent BFN, and wow bang on 27 days which is normal for me, when you read about so many women with messed up cycles, I was really surprised.

Anyway let us know how the scan goes.  
Love
Bev


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning

Sarah         that is brilliant news congratulations   

Katrina   with the scan just rest up for the next couple of days then also after your EC cause it is quite sore and you will be a bit uncomfortable but it does ease up a lot.

Lil - how did it go with the transfer? sending loads of     to you

 Bev how are you doing?  Aikybeats glad you are a lot better - it sucks getting the cold on top of everything else but 

Tracy - dont feel down the time will fly by and at least the OHSS has settled down now so thats really good.

Loads of       and   to everyone

Better do some work now i suppose   1 week to go till i leave  

Take care

Helen x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Morning Girls

Well I certainly feel a lot better after seeing your post Sarah  .  Wonderful news - here's hoping it's the start of a good run for us all.  Take it easy and look after yourself.  Hope all goes well today.

Katrina, good luck with the scan today honey.  I can totally sympathise with all your side effects, had them myself (apart from the sore head).  I didn't get nervous about anything until the night before EC, and even though I was very uncomfortable afterwards, I was completely oblivious to the the whole procedure (went out like a light apparently), so try not to worry too much about it.  Sending you a wee follie dance          

Helen, hope the packing up is not too much of a drag.  You must be finding stuff you forgot you had.  How the hell have you managed to juggle 2 houses and your treatment.  I've got to take my hat off to you hun, you don't do things in half measures  

Lisa, how's the stimming going?  

Bev, thank's for the best wishes and you were right about ET - went like a dream (apart from the bladder)  

Tracy and Aiky, glad to see you two are doing better.  January won't be too far away and it looks like you'll be keeping each other company again.  

dl, how you doing hun?  

Can I just say a huge thank you to you all for all your kind thoughts    You're all wonderful and I don't know how I'd manage without you.  I'm sorry I've not kept in touch much the last couple of days, but I had resigned myself to things not going well.  I don't think the discomfort I had was helping, but that is improving now (wish I could say the same about the trapped wind - anybody got any suggestions, sorry TMI).  

Well DH and I went back up last night to clinic.  To our delight 2 embies were good enough to put back, in fact were next to perfect (the clinic only has 1 perfect egg a month apparently - their criteria is so strict) and were both at the 4 cell stage.  As if by magic 1 even divided into 5 cells before it went back.  We were so relieved.  The other 2 embies are a bit slow (not good enough to freeze yet) but the clinic are going to nuture them until Sat to see if they'll develop well enough to freeze.

I've had some pains today but I'm putting it down to the wind and taking lots of warm fluids and resting plenty.  This progesterone gel stuff's a bit icky.  Feels as though it's trying to escape.

Hi to Kizzy, Kim and everyone else I've missed.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Lil,

Congrats on the 2 embies aboard!!!!      .

For trapped wind try some peppermint water, normally works like a treat!!! 

I start simms tonight   , Do my firat jab at 10pm!!! 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well!!!

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Lisa, will try the peppermint.

Good luck with the jabs.  You'll be fine.  I got DH to do mine (I'm a bit of a chicken when it comes to needles).    

Lil xxxxxxxx

PS    What have you done with the Hoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you my lovelies for all your god wishes  

Scan went well had 6 RHS and 5 LHS from 14+ to 21 and some just under, I have to jab Sat and Sun so hopefully smaller ones will catch up and then EC Tuesday   just so glad I am getting over all these hurdles just one at a time.  I am taking it easy went to Frasers after hospital got DH new jeans and I did try some on but thought against it £130 for jeans that I wont be able to wear as I will be BFP   . 

Lil I am so glad you have 2 perfect embies on board         have you got orange pants I will need to get some, think I will go to Primark, then I can throw them out when finished.

Zulu, Helen   thanks for your support

Helen when you go I hope you still keep in touch with us scottish girls  

Love Katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Katrina that's wonderful news about your follies hun - here's another wee dance to help them grow, grow, grow                    .

Had my lucky orange knickers on day of collection and transfer but will need to get some more for the rest of the   -got mine in M&S.

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Lil, told you so, sorry did not mention the bladder thingie, thought Id leave that part out, but its a breese hey.  Well done   with the two embies, not its take it easy time, feet up and DH to do all the chores   Im serious.

Katrina hipeeee, that grand (that sound Irish) brilliant news     , good-luck with the jab, you will be fine promise.

Lil I think Lisa is keeping our man to herself    Hoff back Hoff back  

Hello to Hellsbells, Kizzy, Tracy and Aikybeats

Im off on sunday to see Deacon Blue in Edinburgh cant wait am so excited, my brother in South Africa is dead jealous.

Anyway gotta go, will catch up on the weekend.
Love 
Bev


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is alright.
Zulu Enjoy Deacon Blue 
Katrina Glad scan went well. 

I was back at the hospital today OHSS isn't any better but isn't any worse. Have to go back on Monday for another review. In the meantime I have been prescibed an injection to help with the thinning of the blood and I have also to wear support stockings . I feel like some of my patients wearing these.

Have a good weekend
Love Sarah


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Ok you have persuded me, i will bring the hoff back!!!!!  !!!!!!   

Just a quick note to say that just done the first jab tonight, couldnt let dh do it cos i couldnt stop laughing and when he came near me with the needle ( its huge!!!!!) i kept shouting no!!! Will let him do it tomo!!! 

Hey Zulu, enjoy Deacon Blue!!!!!

Hi Lil, hope your resting!!!

Hi Sarah, you better be resting too, have to say though im loving the stocking look, are they white?

Hi Helen, how are you?

Hello to everyone else!!!!!  

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lisa,

The jabing is not that bad, dont remember it being that huge   , are you sure its the needle       We do need to laugh in this mad ride hey.

Sarah no you take care of yourself, just think the stocking are keeping you warm too  

So wheres the HOFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Love
Bev


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning Everyone

Hope you all had a good weekend

Well its official - am losing the plot with this blasted house - why is it when you think you are getting there something else goes wrong!!!!  now realise i should have finished work last friday so i can get the house finished before i move this weekend   Discovered i now have some really cute (but totally unwelcome) field mice in the house gonna have to kill them but its not something i want to do     - dont think i can lease the house out if there is a family living in it already!!!   Dont think it was a good idea having    fri and sat night plus decorating during the day. glad to be back at work for a rest   

Why is it you always meet a complete jobsworth on a monday morning - went to the park and ride to come to work this morning and the guy behind the ticket desk advised me that he couldnt sell me a ticket as he didnt have the key to operate the machine and to get it on the bus - only problem is you cant get it on the blasted bus - needless to say am going back to have a right go at the company tonight!!!! i hate stagecoach      well thats my rant out the way all happy now  

Hmmm Sarah bet you look really sexy in your stockings    Hope you are just chilling out just now

Hiya Lisa - lol re the needle - as Bev says are you sure it was the needle you were looking at    Am fine thanks just really tired and want to get on with stuff but stuck at work    Glad you brought back the Hoff         

katrina good luck with ec tomorrow let us know how you get on with it all - i certainly will keep in touch with you all - need to know what is happening with everyone - might be a bit of time before i can get online as cant get through to that blasted phone company to set it up   

Bev how was Deacon Blue - bet they were excellent.  how are you doing now?

Lil well what can i say - i always try and plan all my major events at the same time - that way i can have all that fun in one go       on the embies thats brilliant news.

Well had better get on with some work this morning or else they might sack me     (heres hoping)

Take care everyone and have a good day.

 to all

Helen


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls......... 

Sorry for my lack of personals this morning but i am just on my way out, i just wanted to pop on quickly to say hello and to let you know that i am still around.... 

Well now i know i won't be having my FET until Jan/Feb i have decided to channel all my energy into loosing some weight before then because over the last few months during my IVF i really piled it on . I didn't want to set myself an unreachable goal so i am aiming to loss 28lbs, i have lost 13lbs so far so still have another 15lbs to go .

Helen you are so brave, i am desperate to move house but we moved house in December before and it was a nightmare  so we have decided to wait until after christmas this time!!

Kim Babes i just read your last post and i am so so sorry , i was praying things would go well for you this time, everything seemed to be going so well!!. Where do you go from here?. You know we are all here for you if you need to talk .

Tracyxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

The Hoff is now back!!!!!!!!

Hi Bev, hope Deacon Blue was good at the weekend!!!!!  

Hi Helen, what a nightmare weekend you have had!!!!!! Dont envy the job of getting rid of the mice!!!  

Hi Lil, hope the peppermint water worked for you.

Hi Tracey,   on your weight loss so far!!!  

Hello to everyone else today, hope you are all well.

Bev and Helen i was loking at the needle!!!!!   Its really big!!! done it last night and it stung   a bit, no bruises as yet, but sure they will come.

Went out for lunch on sat, could have murdered a glass of wine!!!!!!   Then went on to scare myself senseless, watching a scary dvd at night, was too scared to get up over night to pee!!!   .

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Morning Girls

Lisa, thanks for bringing back the Hoff - gives me somthing to get up for in the morning!!!!!!!!     Glad the jabs are going fine, you'll be an expert by the time you're finished with them.  Been drinking peppermint tea all weekend, seems to be helping, but I have to say it was very windy down here over the weekend  

Katrina, will be thinking about you all day today - good luck with EC and I hope you get lots of lovely follies.  Hope you got your lucky orange knickers, you'll not have them on long though      Sending you lots of love, luck and       .

Bev, I'm jealous, Deacon Blue were favourits of ours.  Hope you had a great night reminiscing.      .

Tracy,   with the weight loss, you're off to a great start though.  When I was losing weight I did a lot of walking too, really helps to burn off an extra few calories (or earns you a little bonus treat without you having to feel too guilty) 

Oh Helen those poor mice - personally I can't live with them    We have a very old house and any time the mice ove out, I'm on the verge of moving out.  You've got so much going on just now, I don't know how you cope  

Sarah, bet those stockings are fetching.  As long as they are doing the trick though.  Hope you feel better real soon.  Good luck with your appt today  

Aiky - hope your cold's better now  

Kim, I'm just going to send you       I know things must be pretty hard just now but we're all here for you whenever you need us.

Well I have to say I'm feeling much better today.  Pains are finally beginning to settle and I'm in that place where I just have to try and stay     and accept whatever comes my way.  On a positive note I phoned the clinic today and we've got 1  .  We had hoped they'd both make it but 1 is better than none at all. 

Lots of   and   to everyone.

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Lovely ladies,
Just a quickie from me. Deacon Blue were brilliant last night, had a fantastic time.

Hope you all had a good week-end to, back later.

MMMMMMM the HOFF's back   
Love
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

AF came early so buggered up starting next month so will have to fone in Dec now. Dont mind, its nice to have a break!

Hope you are all ok


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Kizzy,

Dam AF  , always arrive with you dont want it and not when you want it hey  , thats our bodies for you, but like you said its good to have a rest from it all, also gives the body time to heal to.

Love
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya thanks guys, I went to Silverburn today to get a new dressing gown and slippers, old ones abit scabby.  Wasnt to impressed with Silverburn, not all shops open and deffinately not as Braehead.

I am feelin abit tired and quite sicky dont know if it is the HCG jab kicking in or nerves  .

I will let you all know as soon as I can tomorrow.

Love Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Katrina,

GOOD-LUCK for tomorrow, will be checking for your post.  You will be fine, will be thinking of you.   

Love
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

I only got 2 eggs I am totally gutted    , started to cry as soon as I saw DH and hardly stopped sine just hope they fertilise if not dont know where to go from here.  

Sorry me post.

Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Katrina,
Am so sorry that you have only 2 eggs, But you need to keep positive and remember that often the 1st IVF is often a trial run, but lets hope that the two fertilize really nicely.  I know that keeping positive is hard, just hang in there.         

Love
BEV


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Katrina Babes i am so sorry that e/c didn't go as well as you had hoped but just remember that it's quality you need not quantity, remember it only takes 1....... 

I will be sending you lots of positive thoughts tonight.......   

Tracyxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Katrina hun, I'm so sorry you didn't get the results you wanted today.  Remember what you told me a week ago - it's quality and not quantity that counts and it only takes 1.  Try to rest and see what happens tomorrow.  Sending you lots and lots of     and    

Love Lil


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you chicks, its just so raw, now that I am thinking about it, I am getting myself in a twist.  Was telling DH what I was saying in theater, going on about the smell of the oxygen mask being like liquirce and not the ones that has coconut on it just the plain one just like you get in a sherbet dip , then I must have heard then talking about Xmas shopping and I was telling them not to go to Silverburn      

I am abit sore and still abit   but have Eastenders and 1 hour of River City to watch so am going to relax.

     come on eggies and   need you to fertilise.

Katrins


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Katrina,

Thats the spirit, I totally agree quality not quantity.
Lets hope there is lots of Jiggy tonight in the dish.    

Love
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck Katrina hun    I only had 3 eggs, 2 grade 1 embryos though!!   Yours will be fine too


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning Katrina

      to your wee eggs -am sure they will be fine - everyone is different so dont panic they will turn out to be perfect today    will have my fingers crossed for you - let us know when you get your call how they got on - am sure they will have been busy overnight   sending loads of   to your wee eggs.

Well update on the house front, have potential tenants coming to view tomorrow so its gonna be a late one at home tonight   just really had enough now and want to get down south - at least then i might be able to relax and just chill out.  when i get there i think i will be drinking a huge bottle of wine in one gulp just so stressed with it all   .  dh is trying to be supportive but im not making it easy as i fly off the handle every 2 minutes   if i dont get this leased with all the work im putting in will go    sorry its a rant one today just so tired at the moment   .  sorry am always a bit low at this time of year as this is when i lost the first one   god look at me feeling sorry for myself     just ignore me!!!!

well anyway hope everyone has a really good day   to you all


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Katrina,

      For your eggs, when will they phone you??     . Loved he story of you in theatre, god knows what ill be like  

Hi Helen, thats great about the house, fingers crossed they are your tenants!!!!!

Hi Bev, hope you loike the new pic a found of the hoff!! He is well greased!!!!   

Hello to everyone else, hope you are alll well!!!! 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

to all you wonderful girls, I sometimes need to listen to my own advice, I was saying to DH before EC as long as we get 2 eggs and they fertilise I will be   just hope they have done well over night, I have to phone at 10.30. 

We must speak rubbish in theatre but about liquorice and shebet dips   they probably thought I was  , at least it gave me a laugh.

Hellsbells here's hoping you get the house sorted tonight and thats a weight off your soulders.

Katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

My God Katrina, how do you remember anything about theatre.  All I remember is the jag in the back on the hand, falling asleep and then being wheeled back to my room.  Absolute nada in between.  Sherbet dips - haven't heard of or seen them for years - wonder if you still get them.  You sound a lot more positive this morning, keep it up      .  I'm sure your wee eggies and   have been jiggin' well overnight.  I know how nerve wracking this wait is, it's torture, but it'll be worth it.    .  Lots of   to you and your wee eggies.


Helen, a lesser woman would have cracked under all the strain you've got at the moment.  You rant away all you like, God knows we all feel like   every now and again.  


Lots of  


Lil xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

100% fertilisation


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

When I got off the phone and told DH he also started to   what a site we are, you forget its also a rollercoaster for them as well, what  sweetie he is.

Katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Go embies go          


Wow 100% fertilisation, what a result.  I'm so delighted for you both, you've got me greetin' too  , but tears of happiness.  Told you it's quality not quantity and you've got plenty.  You'll be joining me on the   rollercoaster soon!!!  What a trip this is   


Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Katrina,

Thats great news!!!!!







     

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Yay! Same as me another 100% er!!

Yours will stick though hun I'm sure of it


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Katrina thats fantastic news.  
Am so very happy for you.   

Hello to everyone else  

Love
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Well done Katrini we all told you not to panic........100% fertilisation is fantastic, now all be need is that .

When are you back for E/T?

Tracyxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Katrina             thats absolutely amazing i   to your wee embies.  When are you getting them in? 

Thanks Lisa, Lil, Katrina and everyone else for all your support - sorry i was so grumpy this morning.

After friday i will be off line for aobut 2 weeks so will have loads to catch up when the net is connected in the new house.  Hope it all works out for everyone and you all get a 

Speak later (still meant to be working just wanted to see how Katrina got on)


 Helen


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Helen honie thanksso much for your support, hope your move goes well and there is some great news when you get back on line  

My ET is tomorrow at 3.15, just hope they are dividing well now.

My stomach is still abit swollen and sore but havent done anything today didnt even get dressed  

Katrina


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just checking in to see how everyone is.

Well done Katrina 100% - excell.  Will hear how ET goes tomorrow.

Sarah - how are you?

Hi Tracy - how you feeling

Hi everyone else.  I'm doing fine.  Busy getting everything bought for xmas, then be back to start FET hopefully not to far into January.

Will pop back on again to hear how everyone is doing.

Speak soon.  take care  Love Aikybeats xxxx


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Girls
How is everyone?
Well Done Katrina sending you lots of   
Aikeybeats Glad your feeling better 

Hello to everyone else.

I was back at the unit on Monday and today have to go back on Friday. But the OHSS seems to be settling. I'm starting to look like a pin cushion with all the blood that they have taken . I have also been booked in for a pregnancy scan at the end of the month. There was talk today that it might be twins 

Love to everyone Sarah xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Katrina good-luck for ET today, definatley easier than EC.  It will take a few days for the soreness to ease, just remember to take it easy, feet up and all that jazz.

Aikey, Im also getting everything sorted for Xmas, and FET in Jan too, although we are as always still trying O'Natural for now, but hec if it has not happened O'Natural for 8 years then what are the chances, anyway its fun practiseing anyway  

Helen, wow not long to go and your away, moving and dealing with tenants is such a pain in the a**, but once your in your new home and settled and of course back on line with us   you will feel much less stressed.

Also hi to Kizzy, Tracy and Buster hope you are all okay special hug for you buster too  

Love
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi girls just back from ET and have 2 perfect embies on board, they were a 3 + 4 cell and they both grew a cell before they were put back so i have a 4 + 5 cell embies on board, Bonnie & Clyde, please stick beanies 

Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi katrina,

Fantastic news, hope they are snuggeling in  nicely   
What a rollercoaste ride hey, on minute tears the next smiles 
Love
Bev


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Minxy or Rachel,

Please help Ive blown on Tracy's bubbles by mistake, she wants them left at 777 please can you fix it , so sorry tracy have Pm you.    

Love
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Zulu, 

my bubbles have went up as well can they be put back to 777.

Katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Well done Katrina on the 2 beanies.  Just the   to navigate now.  You'll be fine, just stay postive, relax and get DH to do the running about just now    

I've only got a few days now until testing and I have to say the cracks are beginning to show.  Felt really postive up until yesterday but I've been so busy over the last couple of days round the house, that I've noticed now that I don't have any pg symptoms to speak of at the moment, but yesterday and today has felt more like   is just round the corner.  This bit's horrible and I feel quite   today.  Sorry.

Lil xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lil feelin like AF is due is a sympton tho honey, stay positive, and dont do to much, this rollercoaster is so horrible, I am dreading the 2ww I know it will send me   it did with my IUI's but this has been even more harder.

Lil sending you tons of      

and a wee dance to cheer u up        

Bev its ok honey I am sure they will get fixed you were doing a nice thing dont you worry.

Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Lil, I totally agree with Katrina, I had AF like feelings with my BFP last year, so its is a sympton, so just hang in there, remember we are all here what ever happens.    

Thanks Katrina for be so understanding  , I know that bubbles can be a sensitive issue .

Love
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi hope you don't mind me joining this thread away to start my very first IVF cycle in December!! I'm in Dundee 100% scottish


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Sarah, 

Your found us        
Welcome 

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sending katrina loads of good wishes, seems a long time since we were doing iui hun, i think its your turn this time!!  

hello everyone else


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls!!!

Just came back from the clinic, they found 11 follies size between 13 and 10 and womb linig at 4.2 they are really happy with that and have said that the follies are looking good and that they should continue to grow over the weekend, they have got me in for another scan on monday again, to make sure, so i have to carry n with the 150 Gonal F and see them Mon!! 

Hi Katrina, Congrats on being PUPO!!!        

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok!!!  

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

Fantastic news, grow follies grow      

Hiya  Kizzy how the car going, I bet you are all excited for the Football tommorrow go Scotland   

Hi Katrina, hope you are in the horizontal postion   

Hi to everyone else too

Love
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Bev

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

You must be over the moon Lisa roll on Monday and you can get more good news!!  

Well made my appointment today for getting rid of my blonde hair (I am very very blonde bleach blonde always have been since 14) nurse at the hospital said it in a very nice way I have to add that she would advise me not to dye my hair during tx so as I dye my hair every 7 weeks I ain't going about with huge roots!! soooooooo decided to make the jump from blonde to brunette and very scared what everyone else will think. 

I'm also going in to my work early to talk to my charge nurse about tx I told her roughly last week but at that point didn't know I was starting my cycle in December but won't be needing time off until January soo wish me luck hope they are ok with it don't need the added pressure of work being not very understanding. 

Sarah x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Sarah,

Good-luck with the transformation, am sure you will be fine and just think no regrowth, you can spend that extra money on yourself  , special treats too.
Just remember TX is really important and am sure that fact that you are based at Ninewells and in the proffession that your charge nurse will be very sympathetic towards you.  Tx can put alot of pressure on you and knowing that you have the support of your employer makes a big differance. 

Dont forget we want to see an updated picture of the new hair do  

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah!!

Thanks, feel tons better now!!

What a change that will be blonde to brunette, i was going to have my hair done next week, i only get the front bit dyed, hopefully that wil be ok, its just one colour, might ask te clinic on mon abou that!  , your CN should be ok with that, you are giving them notice albeit you cant give exact dates now but you have let them kono and can update them when you start, i have to tell mine today that i wont be going in fo EC on mon but hopefully some time that week!! He fully understands though (i think), good luck and keep me posted, im on a late today but will check tonight  

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-lyn-x (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi my name is lynne i was just wondering if i could join you all here? 
Here is a little about me im 27 and my dh is 46 we have been TTC for almost 4 years now im attending the GRI for IVF with 3 failled Transfers to date. Im currently waiting on more test results on me and dh so have to wait till January   I just hope they find  something that can help!! Well enough about me lol if you dont mind me joining you all here i would love if someone could post a run down of whats happening to you all so i can get to know you all a bit. Thanx for listening. Good luck to you all and i hope to get to know you all soon.
Take Care Lynne x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya Lynne and Sarah, you have came to the right place what a great bunch .

Well i did nothing yesterday didnt even get dressed just lay on the couch and DH done everything , oh god I hate these dam pessaries, I would rather do injections .

[fly]COME ON SCOTLAND[/fly]


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Good grief Katrina you're up early for a Sat.  How you feeling?  I had these damn pessaries too, just too icky.  Test day is drawing every closer and I'm terrified already.  Please stick beanies, please stick.

Hi to Lynne and Sarah.  You're definitely in the right place here.  The girls will keep you sane, no matter how bad it gets, they'll always be here for you.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lil I am an early bird and had to do the pessary  

  stick beanie

Katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm not usually an early bird and once I've done my pessary I go back to bed for a while, listen to my hypnotherapy CD and then get up for breakfast (trying to ignore the bubbles and things down below - not pleasant is it). Sending you lots of  Here's hoping for  for both of us for a very long time.

Lynne, you asked about a post of what's happening with the girls here. This doesn't cover everybody but most of the regulars are on it. Girls if I've missed you (or got anyone wrong) please accept my sincere apologies and let me know. I'll see if I can keep things up to date (God knows my brain's not functioning at full capacity at the moment but it's trying).

Maz - BPF Jul

Sarah - BPF Nov

Lil - 2WW

Katrinar - 2WW

Lisa - D/R & jabbing

Bev - Waiting on FET

Aikybeats - Waiting on FET

Tracy - Waiting on FET

Agora - Waiting on FET

Kizzy - BFN & waiting to start again

Helen - BFN & moving to Oxford

Kim - BFN ? starting again

           to everyone on this rollercoaster of a journey


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Welcome Lynn, this is defo the place to be, like Lil says this place keeps your sane  

Lil, 3 days to test date, how are you feeling?, I agree pessaries not the most caring thing in the world hey!!! 

Katrina, great like to see that DH is doing all the running about, and glad that you are taking things easy    

Tracy, how are you doing, whens Euro Disney

Kizzy, how are you doing today 

Sarah82, how did the hair transformation go yesterday, bet it looks fabi 

Sarah, hows our preggi Mom doing, hope you are feeling much better and that beanie/s are doing fine. 

Maz, see that you are doing really well, have checked on the EDI board just to make sure you are still doing fine to. 

Aslo Hello to Aikeybeats, Kim, Agora, Lisa,Helen (hope the move has gone well), and to everyone else that I may have missed  

Just had my carpets cleaned, so off to do my cleaning , then will do some shopping at Tesco, need to find my DH a birthday pressi, he is so hard to buy for 

Love
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls............How are we all today?

Well not much happening with me, it has been 4 weeks now since my egg collection but i still havn't had my next appointment in yet to discuss my 1st FET, so i will need to give them a phone next week as i don't know much about FET so really want to discuss it with them before making any decisions.

I have been putting all my effort into trying to get more weight off before my E/T and managed to loss another 3 1/2 lbs this week bringing my total to 16 1/2lbs, so i'm still on track to reach my goal of 28lbs but it is my birthday tommorrow (the big 30!!) so o/h is taking me out for a meal so i plan to spoil myself so the diet is out of the window tomorrow!!.. .

We are off to eurodisney next Saturday and can't wait as i have had so much going on over the last month that i really need a break.... 

Lil & Katrina i am sending you lots of positive vibes that we get another two  for the scottish girls.....   

Welcome to Lynn & Sarah, its great to have some new faces..... 

 (((BIG HUGS)))  to all our other scottish girls, i hope you are all doing well.... 

Tracyxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies, My Charge nurse was super supportive when I spoke to her yesterday she said that what ever time off I need I have and she wished me all the best so that is a big weight off of my mind. 
Zulu getting my big hair transformation this Thursday coming one of my best friends is doing it and trust her 100% so not too worried...........................................I think!!  
Lil41 thanks for doing that posting to let the new ones know what stage everyone on this thread is at. 
Lisa My CN was cool she said she'd do off duty and I offered to use some of my PH's for some of my appointments as I have lots left and not bothered about taking it as sick leave, but I did stand my ground when I said after implantation day I wouldn't be in which she didn't say much to, she also said she'd make sure my clinical manager was aware as she can be the difficult one to passify but since I know she went through IVF herself hoping she is cool with it. 

Sarah xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls, I'm fine Bev - but absolutely gutted that scotland got beat so unfair as they were better team I thought!!!



Never mind! I might not phone hossie after dec af might wait til jan af.
Enjoying just being "normal" at the mo!!

Tons of     for katrina!! xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Kizzy,

Sorry Scotland lost  , I was really hoping for a win.

You will know when you are ready, After my 1st IVF it took me almost a year to get back to TX, hopefully it wont take you that long  , but before you know it you'll wake up one morning feeling much stronger and ready to ride again.  Its good to be doing normal things and especailly at this time of the year, Xmas is such fun parties and lots of happy things.  

Love
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi girls!!!

Hope you are all well!!!!  

Sticky vibes for the PUPO!!!!!! 

Hi Bev, hope your ok!!

Hi Sarah, glad CN was good, my CTM knows too but has never mentioned itood luck for thurs!!! my hair is in desperate need of a cut!!  

Hi Tracy, well done with the weight loss!!! its great when you lose weight, you get a new wardrobe!! 

Hi Helen, hope you move is going well 

Hello to everyone else!!!!!!

Got my second scan tomo  , hopefully its good news.

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy honey , enjoy Xmas and have a few    then new year new start.

Lil good luck honey is offical test date Tuesday are you going to wait till then to test or test yourself tomorrow   

Lisa good luck with folie scan tomorrow    

Do any of you know if cyclogest gives you thrush, I have never had thrush but my  is very itchy, red and swollen I am also getting alot of cramps around my left ovary area, is this normal 

Back to work tomorrow  then I am off on leave the following week 

Tracy

HAPPY 30TH BIRTHDAY

Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya katrina.

Have you phoned the Clinic yet??

Lv
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya Zulu, I have to take canestan tablets and not use the cream, so will go after work today and get some.  They didnt say if it was thrush or not maybe just allergic to something in them.

How are you today.

Katrina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls!!

Hi Katrina, hope the tablets work  have you tried using the back door for the pesseries? That might help.

Hi tracy, have you recovered from the birthday celebrations yet?  

Hi Sarah, how are you today?

Hi Lil, have you stayed away from the peesticks?               

Hi Bev, hope your ok today? 

Well im just back from my scan and they are planning Ec hopefuly wed or thrus i have to phone them later today to find out, the follies have grown to 15 and the lining to just over 7, the nurse seemed to think that it will be this week that they will do ec, getting nervous now  , so came away from the clinic with more gonalf and he trigger jab which is now nice and safe in the fridge!

How cold is it today, i was soaked just walking from the car to the clinic today!!! I was like a drowned rat!!!

Hope everyone is else is well!!! 

Lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi there Katrina,

Glad that you have mangaged to get something, lets hope that those tablets start to work soon, I know its uncomfortable.

Lisa have PM'd you 

Im doing okay, have been reading on the FET thread stories of success's, my last FET in April was a BFN, we have 6 frosties to use and I have been toying with the idea of doing a fresh cycle, not that we have the funds to, but was just thinking.  DH says we should try with the frosties first, my head says yes its my heart thats undecided  .  On the weekend I saw a group of little boys practicing Rugby and my heart just broke, Im normally okay, and it just takes seeing something like that to make me go down in the dumps.  Anyway so decided this am to read the FET thread and get motivated and positive.

Lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi everyone

Not had too bad a weekend but today just turned crap.  Had AF pains on and offer over the weekend and I've just had some spotting - feels like   has just waited until the worst time possible to arrive.  Will do a test in the morning anyway before I go to clinic but not expecting a good result now.  Got a really bad day lined up tomorrow anyway (got some other really ****ty stuff on tomorrow) but will keep you posted.

Lil


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lil
     
Remember you need to test first before you give up  
Hope it goes okay for you tommorrow will be thinking off you  
Take care
Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm fine Lisa thanks for asking! When do you find out what day you will go for EC? 

LIL41 I'll keep my fingers crossed for you 

Hope everyone is well. 

sarah x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lil keeping everything crossed for you honey             sending you tons of         for testing tomorrow, you know I am here for you sending you a wee cyber hand honey.

Have got the canestan tablets and put the pessarie in the back to give the front a break   

Katrina


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lil honey thinking about you   good luck honey

Can any of you tell me if cramping is a good sign, feel quite heavy and some pain in my left ovary area, dont know if it is the pessaries or AF waiting to come  

Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya katrina,

I know with my BFP last year I did feel quite heavy, and almost like AF was coming, how far are you from testing.
Lv
Bev


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello Scottish lassies  

Sorry to butt on here but I was hoping someone could give me some information or advice, hope you don't mind   Basically I live near Edinburgh at the moment and have been on the IVF waiting list for NHS funding for over a year, but the wait is probably going to be around 3 or more years. In the time we have been waiting so far we have had one cycle of self-funded treatment, which will be deducted from our eligibility for 3 NHS treatment cycles, so we now have only 2 further attemps left. I had heard recently about someone moving from one Health Authority area to another where their previously self-funded treatment cycles were disregarded i.e. although they had funded a cycle themself they were still entitled to 3 NHS attempts. Does anyone know anything about this and what waiting times are like for Perth? I've been considering a move to Perth on and off for a while and wondered if it may be worthwhile looking into this.

Thanks for any advice offered and good luck to everyone at their various points in treatment    

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

eclaire hi ya honey, sorry I cant answer your question I have no idea  

Zulu, I feel like    today feels like very bad PMT today   I am all over the place, and staff keep coming and asking me silly things and I am quite short with them, hate it when people do use their initiative just me today  

Hubby bought me lovelly flowers yesterday for part of my birthday, he had already bought me stuff but because I am so fussy I had to pick them, flower are so lovelly, and slept like a log last night.

Katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry to disappoint but   negative today.     arrived in full flowthru the night.  Both gutted.  Still got our little snowbaby, but it's only a slim chance.  Won't be doing anything with   until we get Xmas/New Year out the road.  Can't stop       It's been 4 1/2 weeks since my last taste of alcohol, so I think I might be reaquainting myself with it tonight.

Lil xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Lil honey I have   in my eyes reading that, sending you a big  , look after yourself honey, plenty of pampering.

Katrina


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

eclaire said:


> Hello Scottish lassies
> 
> Sorry to butt on here but I was hoping someone could give me some information or advice, hope you don't mind  Basically I live near Edinburgh at the moment and have been on the IVF waiting list for NHS funding for over a year, but the wait is probably going to be around 3 or more years. In the time we have been waiting so far we have had one cycle of self-funded treatment, which will be deducted from our eligibility for 3 NHS treatment cycles, so we now have only 2 further attemps left. I had heard recently about someone moving from one Health Authority area to another where their previously self-funded treatment cycles were disregarded i.e. although they had funded a cycle themself they were still entitled to 3 NHS attempts. Does anyone know anything about this and what waiting times are like for Perth? I've been considering a move to Perth on and off for a while and wondered if it may be worthwhile looking into this.
> 
> ...


Hi elaine, Perth Royal Infirmary is part of Tayside NHS trust and because Perth isn't a big hospital you are referred to Ninewells hospital in Dundee. Ninewells is where I am attending and the waiting list is 2 and half years altho they regularly beat this target and try to see you as quickly as possible. A self funded cycle is counted within Tayside NHS, but if you have already been on the waiting list I'm not sure if you would have to start on the waiting list again as you are on the list wthin a different trust and each trust has different funding, I know this cause work for Tayside Trust.

Hope this Helps


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Lil have PM'd you   

Katrina, dont   , this IF stuff is a nightmare, just keep positive, I know its hard, but do try, remember its not over until you see it, you have been so positive, just keep going, we are all here for you no matter what.  Tell those staff members to Bugger off   , nicely thought  .
  You did not tell us abt Birthday when was it or when is it   Ahhhh, I love    my favorite.

Hiya Sarah82, hope that you are doing okay too.

Love
BEV


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Zulu birthday was yesterday     

Just a wee question, is it norm to get cramp at this stage, also I have had some pink spotting, very light just noticed it cause it is white toilet paper sorry (TMI) but now started knicker checking I am so worried its alll over already.

Katrina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hey Lil, So sorry  .

Hi Katrina, how are you today, when do you test?   

Hi Bev, how are you? Hope you are well.  

Hi Sarah, im fine thanks, how are you? I finished work today intil after this tx!!!! I hae two days off and was supposed to be back on friday but have EC then hopefully, thats waht they are planning anyway, have to phone tomorow to find out!!! Really nervous but also excited!!

Hope everyone else is well!!! What rubbish weather we are having    

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello,
      for yesterday!!!
Katrina, I can remember having cramps, nothing major but just wee ones, how many days is it until you test, and how many days is since EC, sorry to lazy to go back and check  depending on how many days you are it could be implantation bleed, some ladies have it some dont, I did't on my BFP last year, but remember we are all differant, dont give up .

Lisa, please dont forget to tell us when's EC, very important to know so that we can send you lots of      

Me well Im plodding along, really getting excited for my family coming but am also having a delayed down in the dumps with my last BFN, so much happend in that week that Ive really not had a good old cry, think its catching up with me now, anyway my Mom will be here soon so thats gotta help hey.

Hi to everyone else.
Lv
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the birthday wishes Zulu, I got the most fab shoes they are silver, I love my bling when I go out   .

EC was last Tuesday ET last Thursday. Test next Wednesday

Please be implamentation bleed, please please,     

Zulu sending you a big   and you mum cn give you an even bigger one when she comes.

Katrina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Bev, Sending big                 , its good to have a cry, your week was pretty full on that week   .

Hope fully have ec on fri!!! They keep changing their minds!!!  , will phone them tomorrow at 2pm to find out, think that it will be fri, but will defo keep you updated!!!

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lisa good luck for ec hope its friday for you honey.

Bev how are you today?

I feel abit better today not as much cramping so far anyway, and not had anymore pink spotting, thats me now officially knicker checking, hope no-one notices in work    I am at the toilet all the time, and dont feel as moody today  , my staff will be glad.

The weather is rubbish   and very dark this morningm think I will put a big   over me today and try and lift my mood to be positive             PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO.

Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya katrina,

MMMMM      
I agree here in Fife its just the same, seems like its dark all the time.  
Sounds like you are feeling a bit better today, I know that in my last 2ww I just cried and cried for no dame reason, its all the medication that makes us go upside down inside out   

knicker checking can become a consuming thing, I know its not easy but try and limit this coz its only going to drive you made  , keep being positive keep busy 

     

Im okay today, just also have to keep reminding myself to be positive too. 

Love
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Very   on here just now, where have you all gone  

Bev sending you cyber positive vibes      , IF Sucks  

Not done much knicker checking as been in meetings  

I am so tired dont want to be at work, but if I was at home I would be going   by now.

Katrina


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everyone  

Thanks very much for all your replies   Saze I just noticed your signature   Wow 4 months to get to the top of the NHS waiting list, that's incredible, I bet you were delighted when you got that letter   Wish the same would happen to us, but that's very unlikely  

Best wishes and good luck to everyone    
Elaine


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is ok today,

Katrina, how are you today?When do you test? Sorry have a head lke a sive!!! 

Hi Bev, how are you today? Hope you are feeling better.   

Hi Sarah, its tomorrow you get your hair done, good luck!!!!! Looked at the other thread you put on about drinking, i stopped before tx, could really murder a glass of wine or gin and tonic at times but have not, im in the same dilemma, have the works xmas night out in Dec, where is yours? We are at the Apex.

Hi Elaine, what hosp are you at? Im also like sarah, think we have nhs funding for this cycle and it came through really quick.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well. Ill update you all today regarding my ec need to phone after 2

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

HiYa Lisa,

Am doing okay, just got back from lunch and has a Mars Bar   , but feel good now  

Your waiting times are great, in fife we have to wait between 18 months and 2 years not fair .

Katrina glad to hear that knicker check is down to the bare minimim (no pun intended    )

Hiya Sarah, oh yes you get your hair done tomorrow 

Hiya Elaine, glad that we could have helped  

Lil, hope you are okay today  

Hi to all the other ladies too 
Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls!!!

Just off the phone from the clinic, have EC on Fri!!!! I go in at 0815 and EC at 0930!!!

[fly]        [/fly]

Can you tell that im pleased, although really nervous but an excited nervous, im sure you know what i mean   

So last nasal spray tonight then trigger jab, free day tomorrow then in on Fri!!! Arghhhhhhh

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lisa thats great news, Its so nice having a drug free day.

       

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Bev,

It will be soo weird not taking any drugs tomorrow!! Got into a  right old routine!!!!

Lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello all, Got all my forms in today and bloods taken for HIV, hep B and hep C I'll give you all a laugh DP had to lie on the bed to get his taken because he was feeling faint!!! That and producing the goods is the only thing he has to do and he didn't even manage to do that very well   The nurses were having a wee giggle poor guy  

Lisa good luck hun very excited for you!! I'm on a back shift on Friday so send me a message on here. AHH very nervous about the hair tomorrow!   I am having mine at the Queens I asked the nurse today and she said that alcohol is fine because christmas night out on 15th and not going to be downregging until round about 27th dec, so she said since I'd be having a sober New year a drink at my night out would be fine.  

Sarah


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

What are men like!!! Dh was like that too started to feel dizzy when he had blood taken for the chromosone testing!!! They are wimps!!!!

Ill pm you on fri.  I am bricking it for fri, but just think its only half an hour 

Youll have to update your pic once the hair is done!!

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm only updating the pic if I like it I bet I look like a right minger !!!  

Good luck I'll be thinking of you on Friday!! 

Forgot to say they were quite pleased with me cause lost a stone and a half and my BMI is down to 26 so they seemed to be quite happy with me as she was embarrassed at having to tell me that I had to lose weight but I was a little offended cause I was only verging on the size of a 16 but feeling better now and understand why they asked as my BMI was too high. Plus bought a nice dress today for my crimbo night out and it's a size 12!! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone 

Sarah xx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Its me again - I'm back!!!!    

Well its just taken me 1/2 an hour to get through all the messages on the site - have missed so much and it was only a week!!!  The move was pure hell - it took me 10 hours to travel down due to the weather i could have cried - arrived at 5am    house is just a disaster zone just now but will get there (hopefully) serious lack of cupboard space unfortunately so loads of stuff will have to stay boxed up.

Katrina have got my fingers and toes crossed for you how are you feeling today - sorry i haven't been able to send you some hugs but you have been getting loads from everyone else so here are a few now for you    

Lisa good luck for EC tomorrow thats brilliant news      Its brilliant having a drug free day.

Sarah well done on your weight loss thats brilliant news good luck with your treatment

Bev     to you - everyone needs a good cry anyway mums always make you feel better (mine is even better now i have moved away lol    ) seriously my mum has been really good (even my m-i-l) has been quite good even though she announced that a relative was pregnant (again) then proceded to talk about it for over an hour (she just doesn't think)  anyway am waffling how are you feeling now - how long till your family get over?

Lil - what can i say, am so sorry about your bfn was so hopeful for you - am gutted for you and your dh.  big hugs to both of you     fingers crossed for your little   hopefully it will work for you.  Its just not fair is it.  I can recommend some lovely wine as am well reacquainted with it

Well better get on with the unpacking - sorry its so short but its just pure chaos here.  Hi to everyone else will be on properly soon to chat and say hi but for now    to you all

Take care

Helen


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Helen,

Well you finally got there    .  Nice to hear from you. enjoy the unpacking   have a  whilst you do it too.

Love
Bev


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Bev

Thanks - oh yes lets just say it certainly has involved loads of    already  

How are you doing?

Helen


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Helen, sorry did not see your post, was too busy answering calls    suppose its my job.

Im okay, ploding along you know who this IF thing is   
Am really looking forward to seen my family, I think its 18 days until my mom arrives and 23 until my brother and fam arrive, my mom does not know that my brother and fam are coming  , should be fun.

What are you up to for Xmas, besides unpacking  
Lv
Bev


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

well am planning consuming loads of   and eating loads (carrot sticks of course  ) looking for a job    and worse spending time with hubbie   - thats going to be the scary thing lol  Not sure if we are heading up to Scotland or not yet - havent really decided.

Bet your really excited about your family - your mum will be well shocked when your brother and co turn up that will be brilliant.

Well am planning being very drunk tomorrow - am turning 34   then on sat nite have a fancy dress party but havent even got a costume yet - its a 70's/80's theme so that will be interesting dread to think what costumes will be left in the shop - prob end up as chewbacca or something   

What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Im just having a quite weekend, getting xmas pressies wraped and doing my cleaning  , boring hey.

I hope you have a lovely birthday and are spoilt rotten.       .

70/80 party sounds brilliant, enjoy, dont   too much   

Anyway almost finished work yipee gotta go.,
Hope you are not missing Scotland too much  

Love
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Helen,

Glad you made it down ok, even though it sounded like the journey from hell!!!

Have a drink for me please!!!! I could kill for a gin and tonic or a lovely glass of red wine, 

Happy birthday for tomorrow!!!!!

Quick question to anyone who went to ninewells for tx, at ec do you need to take slippers and a dressing gown?

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Lisa

Thanks, i went to ninewells and to be honest you dont get a chance to put them on so its not worth taking them.  Dont worry it will all be fine      for tomorrow xx

Bev i havent even started christmas shopping - got that pleasure to come - this is the first year i havent been organised which isnt like me.    all you christmas shoppers.  Am missing my house (sad i know) and my friends already - god i need a job!!!  

Well going to go and have a glass of wine (and one for you too lisa  ) speak to you all soon

 take care

Helen


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Helen!!!! Enjoy he wine, im not jealous honest!!!!! 

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lisa

   
You will be fine tomorrow, just relax an talk anethatist (spelling  )
Will have   for you to tonight,

Gotta go have colour on my hair, dont wont to be wearing  hat tommorrow.

Let us know how you go, and take it very easy tommorrow.

Lv
BEV


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Bev!!!!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just back from EC, they got 6 eggs and thy are looking good, plenty of swimmers too!!!

I managed to get the make up on before leaving!!! ALthough did feel woozy doing it!!

JUst had the pump thing which was fine, it wasnt that sore, they gave me a tiny bit of sedation before going in as i was really nervous  They also gave me IV antibiotics as they foound fluid in one of the tubes, still siting at home with the nameband on!!!1  

Just need to wait for the phone call tomorrow.

Going for little sleep now, cos really tired still  bit woozy too,

Is it normal to have a little bit of bleeding after ec, it is tiny. Have the pleasure of the pesseries tonigt!!!!

Sorry about the spelling or lack of it!!!

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

6 eggs lisa thanks fantastic sending them tons of     for fertilisation.  I has a little bleeding after EC, nothing to worry about should be away tomorrow, take is easy honey.

Well the last couple of day have been  , had the spotting, then feelin really dizzy, and cramping, then yesterday a really sore head, but today I feel normal dont know if that is a good sign, or just the HCG jab has now left me body.

Helen glad you eventually made it, hope you have a good 1st weekend in the new house and plenty of   .

Kizzy how are you honey?

Lil  

Bev how are you today  

Sarah how did the hair turn out   hope not like that.

Buster   where are you?

Its Friday and what a lovely day abit   tho

Have a great weekend.


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Can someone put my bubbles upto 7


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

I off next week    

Going to do some        shopping

Katrina


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

I am bored    


Roll on 4pm


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Are you all wondering what I am doing     

I am trying to get us onto the Number 7 thread for next week for me testing    so dont kick my


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Katrina, what are you like        ,

Bubbles SORTED.

Lisa          
Well done on that, to your DH too.  Told you so   .
As Katrina says its quite normal to have a bit of bleeding, very small amount normally.  Now you have to sit tight for 2morrow.  Lets hope that theres lots of jigging going on    
Remember to take it easy, your tum might feel sore for the next few day's drink loads water too.
Ill be checking tomorrow on your progress   .

Katrina does it mean that if your off you will not have access to us  
lv
BEv


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Its Freezing ,

Just helping to get to that page 7 too


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a PC and Laptop at home  


Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank-goodness, smarty-pants 
Just dont want you to get withdrawl symptons from us   

So where are you xmas shopping??


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Prob go to Glasgow and Braehead, my sister-in-law is on Mat leave and due on the 8th December, she is the only one who knows in my family I am doing this cycle, so will prob go and see her.

I cant wait to put up my Xmas tree. But way to early.

Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Ive been to Braehead, is such a lovely centre especially the M&S.

I would put up my tree today, but DH would have me admitted.

Am glad that you have someone to share your tx with its so important.  My SIL was and is my rock, even though she has two lovely girls she has never rubbed my nose in it, she has always been really sensitive, and I love her for that.  Amazingly I had a dream that she was pregnant, told her and she was, so when she told me I was not shocked, amazing how life can prepare you for things.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

thanks, im starting to feel sore now  , dont think it helped that ive just eaten either  

Lisaxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry I've neglected you all this week, been a bit down in the dumps, you know how it is    Thanks for all your kind words of support, they mean the world to me  

Life goes on and we've still got our lottery   in the freezer.   DH is such a sweetie - had a good talk (and cry) yesterday.   If   doesn't work then we're going to bankrupt ourselves and have another go.   I had all but written off another cycle (can't really afford it), but DH insists that if I'm up to another cycle, then the money doesn't matter.

Lisa well done on your eggies.   Hope they've been jiggin away and give you 6 lovely embies.   I agree with the girls - I had a little spotting and a lot of pain after EC but spotting settled the next day (wish I could say the same for the pain).  Rest and drink plenty of fluids (the kind without the gin in it).   Wee follie dance:-
              

Bev, the countdown hasn't got long to run til your family get here.   How excited are you?   What a wonderful   to look forward to.   Hope all the shopping goes well.   Thanks for all your support over the last few days.   I'd have been lost without it.   How are you this week?   I'm not surprised things caught up with you - you were so busy and had so much on but I hope you're feeling better.   Big hugs for you.
   

Katrina, how are you doing and when's test day?   I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you.   Hope you're resting as much as you can.   Have a a lovely week off (but don't overdo the shopping bit).   Stay in touch next week.       

Hi Helen, glad to see you're back online.   Hope you have a wonderful   and enjoy your party tomorrow.   Have you sorted out you outfit yet?   You won't have time for another job just now, you'll be too busy unpacking boxes and finding placed to put things.  I've got a couple of bottles of Wolf Blass to polish off tonight (brings back memories of Oz) - what do you recommend I try after they've been demolished?

Hey Sarah - how's the hair and well done you on the weight loss.   That's what I'm trying to do over the next few weeks - shed a few pounds for Christmas.   I've never been a 12 since I was 20 (and that was a long time ago).   Still I'm only just bursting of our a 14 just now, surprisingly haven't really put much weight on through the tx - only a 4/5 pounds - so I'll be happy with my 14s having a bit more room in them.   I'm tall so I get away with my extra pounds.   What I need is exercise but I have no motivation for it - too much like hard work.

Anyway it's bloody   in this room.   I'm off to make (another) cup of tea to heat me and DH up.


Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Lil,

So nice to see your doing okay.
Its amazing how you can find the strengh to carry on.  I feel just the same.

Anyway glad that you're done fine. 

Just abt to finish work so will be back on tomorrow, my DH has given up on me staying off.  

Laterrrrr
Lv
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lil honey I am so glad to see you back  , hope you are enjoying your wee glass (bottle) of wine tonight, that should heat up the bones.  You are right you still have your frostie and it will work and you wont need to bankrupt yourself.

Bev I live about 10 mins max from Braehead, and can been seen on a Sunday morning having a relaxing time strolling the shops, with DH in bed so I can get piece to shop  , but only when I havent been   of course.

Have a upset stomach   must be something I have ate.

Katrina


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello, this is just a quick one cause just in from a late which is me finishing at 10 and on an early tomorrow which is me up at 5.30 to get ready and in work in my uniform and on the ward for 7. 

Ladies how cold is it today I had about 7 layers on and was still frozen.

Lisa Fab news on the ec 6 and lots of swimmers keeping my fingers crossed for you

Zulu, Lil And Helen Hello and my hair has turned out fab really pleased it is a a very nice red and she has kept a big blonde flash in it cause she knows how much i'd miss my blonde hair so she let me hold on to a little bit. I'll up date my photo when I get a mo.  

Spk to you all soon have a nice weekend as I am having a busy one working away 

Sarah82 xxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Feel so much better today!! Just a little bit sore but not bad, thought i was going to die 

Just had a phone call from the clinic form the 6 eggs 4 have fertilised!!! The girl on the phone ws really happy with them so in for et on mon morn at 8 45!!!

Hope everyone else is ok, Lil hope you dont have too much of a hangover!!!

Hey Sarah, hair sounds nice, i have a purple bit at the front of my hair!! The shifts are c r a p, we changed to 1 to 9 for back shift its so much better doing that.

Hi Bev, have a nice day shopping!!!

The bleedng has stopped its just when TMI i wipe that there is a little bit of brown on the tissue, and thoe pesseries ae messy to say the least!!!!!

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

Thats great news, thought Id check to see if you had posted before hitting the shops.  You will feel better as the days go and good-luck for ET on Monday.  You will be fine   , just will need a full bladder    and no if you need to get up straight away to go to the loo your precious Embies will not fall out   

Tip No 100, were a panty liner coz the pess will mess your underwear sorry tmi.

Hi to eveyone else, Sarah hair sounds great.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Bev!!!

Will buy some today!!! think that loads come out when you pee (Sorry TMI) too, they are horrible, thankfuly i have et before doing the pesseries on mon!!

Now at NW they make you walk to transfer and back again!!! Will need to take slippers!!!!

Have fun shopping, think you should spoil yourself!!! Went to nex the other day, they have lovly stuff in!!!

Lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi girls just wanted to let yous know how angry i am with Glasgow royal. As yous know i had my 6th BFN a few weeks ago and have been really down, well this morning i got  a letter from GRI, now i have to say they have not even called me to say my tx has failed, or how are you, or what do you want to do next nothing not a word.
Well this morning got letter, it says " with  regard to your tx in Oct it has been noted that you were prescribed menopur but were given gonal F so you need to pay the difference of £250 pounds" can yous believe that.
now as you know i am a nurse and if i gave a patient a drug that was not prescribed that is a drug error and i would be in serious ****, i would not say oh sorry you got the wrong drug and it was more expensive so coff up, i would be taken infront of a disciplinary, I am so so  mad, if they had called me or shown any interest at all, but no. money is all they are interested in.
so furious at the moment. sorry for the rant
do you think i am being unreasonable
Kim xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh Kim, I didn't think I was going to hear anything worse about GRI that I'd already heard, but this really takes the biscuit hun.  My understanding is that there is not a great deal of difference in the success rates with these drugs and I don't know if it would have made any difference to your tx outcome, but if you thought you were being prescribed one thing and they've given you something else, then I'm sure there's been a huge communication problem here.

To ask you to cough up the difference just adds insult to injury (were you private or NHS?).  I've got the Nuffield price list in front of me and there isn't a huge difference between the cost of Menopur and Gonal F (it's only a few £s regardless of what dose you were on - in fact Gonal F is very slightly cheaper).

Don't apologise for your rant, in fact I think you are entitled to it, and no I don't think you're being unreasonable.  What are you going to do?

Lil xxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

lilly i was not bothered what drugs were used, it was actually my sister that took the stimm drugs as she donated for me this time, but i just cant believe they have not made any contact about my tx then have the cheek to send me a bill because someone has not read the prescription or notes and jsut assumed we were using gonal F and gave it to my sister. I had only paid for menopur, but my sister never new the difference.  So she just took what they gave her. So in my eyes it is who ever gave her the drugs fault not mine, in my ward this would be a big drug error givin a patient a drug that is not prescribed.
But i am scared if i dont pay it they will make it difficult for me to move me frosties to GRMC. 
I am so annoyed with it all. se if they had called and asked how i was or at frigin leat called ot say your urine sample was -ve, i maybe would not be so mad.
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
kim xxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Kim,

I totally agree with you.  It was their error, and I think that asking you to pay for it is only to cover there backsides, The fact that they have not even been in contact with is is unprofessional and would have also left a sour taste in my mouth.

I know when doing my treatments the clinic gave us (trying to remember the name of it) a sheet with the drugs on the prescribed amounts and I had to sign and date everytime I injected, Im assuming your sister did get this and if she did check what drug was written on the page, if not them I dont think again that this is professional.

Im defo with you on this.  I think sometimes it is a money making thing, we are all just on a long convayer belt, just a number, forgetting we are humans with feelings to.

Let us know what happens.
   
Lv
Bev


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

bev we never got a sheet     and this is my 5th time at GRI and i have never had one.
mmmmm maybe its just me.
good luck everyone 
kim


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lisa good luck for ET     

Kim    to he GRI, I would write a letter of complaint, as you are a private patient this is not good enough  , I would not pay them it is their mistake not yours.  If they make it hard to move your    I would go to the top at the hospital.

I have no systoms as all   quite nervous now dying to test but have no peesticks so I am not got to.

Hope you all are having a good weekend.

Katrina


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

katrina good luck wishing you all the best        
kim xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Katrina,

Good luck for whn you are testing         

Stay away fom the peesticks unil test date      

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Liza,

Just a quick good-luck for tommorrow.                             

Katrina,    , stay away from the peesticks, lots of             

Hi to , Sarah's X2, Kim, Lil   , and to Kizzy and Tacy. 

Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just popped on to see how everyone is, but there is loads of pages for me to catch up on, so will come back with personals.

Not been on FF for a while - had a little break with everything.  Still waiting on 1st AF to arrive and then need to phone Hospital and try and sort out when will start FET.

Hope you are all well.  Speak soon.  Love aikybeatsxxxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi All

Sorry i havent responded for a couple of days things have just been really hectic.  went to my fancy dress party and oh my god i just looked awful (well outfit was really good but major clashing colours) i had on pink velour trousers, black velour top, orange fluffy jacket, blue leather hat, red ********* glasses and red leather shoes oh and had a pink handbag.  makeup was even better - had dark green eyeshadow on, really pink blusher and pink lipstick - gorgeous     - i topped off the whole outfit with blue and purple beads and 20 pink bangles - as i said before eurgh lol   

Aikybeats glad to see you back - how are you doing?  

Lisa - good luck for tomorow     take things easy and just rest as much as possible - you will be a wee bit uncomfortable for a few days but it does settle down  

Kim you can complain to the clinic and if your not happy with their response or need some advice as to where you stand with things there is a new service which was launched throughout scotland which deals with helping wi stuff like that against the health service etc.  It really sucks what they are doing to you - you complaining should not affect the transfer of your frosties but i can certainly understand why you dont want to rock the boat. its so unfair   

Lil -      it really hurts like hell but does get a bit easier every day.  just working my way through the wine shop just now found a couple of good ones but will have to check the recycle bin to see names (yes there have been quite a few)   .  was quite impressed on fri popped into waitrose and got a couple of bottles of wine and for some reason one of them didnt scan so wasnt that nice of them to give me a wee freebie on my birthday   not complaining lol.  You still have your wee   so fingers crossed it will work out and work for you.

Katrina     no testing - you dont have long to wait now so just hang in there for a couple more days.  What day are you testing  

How are you doing today Bev did you have a good weekend?

Sarah - dont envy you working shifts - done that for a while and rather not go back to it.

Well going to have a nice cup o hot chocolate that my dh has must made me (really cant face any more alcohol this weekend).

Sorry if I missed anyone out - speak soon

Hx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Morning Girls

Just to say that i am now PUPO!!!!!!  They put back an 8 cell and a 5 cell!!! I test on the 13th Dec


Hope everyone else is ok!!!

Lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

good luck lisa wishing you the best chrsitmas present in the world ever       
kimxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Buster!!!  

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

FANTASTIC, defo PUPO.  Thats brilliant, now take it easy while they snuggle in.   

Lisa keep busy, the 2ww can drag on, could drive you   aswell, so keep busy.    

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Bev, 

Just lying in bed just now, but will get up soon as getting the grocery shopping delivered, i had a 10 pound voucher off for doing it online!!!! Im going to be lazy today!!! 

How did the shopping go at the weekend?

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Lisa  

      thats brilliant news   on being pupo - the   will drive you   - just try and relax as much as possible and no testing early or will send the   to you   

 Helen


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lisa,

I too love to have my groceries deliverd, you definatly spend less.
Finished my shoping, although I still need to buy for my Mom, Have 2 weeks left to do this, just cant decide what to get her, normally its not a problem but I seem to run out of idea's

Helen, sounds like the Birthday Girl had a good time   , how rad was your outfit, wheres the picture.  Hows the unpacking going?

Lv
Bev


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning Bev

Had a really good time thanks - just waiting for the pictures to come back - we got some professional ones done so will get them back soon hopefully - will post them when i get them back - lets just say it looks hideous - dh outfit clashed nicely with mine too lol    Unpacking is never ending its doing my head in  - sending me   .  Currently online looking for a job just now - setting up a few interviews so hopefully get something soon.

Not long now till your mum gets over - u getting excited yet?   - is this you lol.

Well hope you are well today - better get on with stuff i suppose or will get nowt done - gotta find the sat nav to take the costumes back to the shop.

Speak soon

Hx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Helen!!!!

Dont think that it has sunk in yet!! This what all the meds were for and now its just playing the waiting game, i saud to dh last night that there is no way that i will hold out 17 days!!! So i may need a visit frm the police!!  , i will try though!!!!

Have to say Helen your outfit sounded great was it a theme night, i hope you dont dress like that all the time!!!      Trinny and Susannah would have a field day!!!

Hey Bev, thats great you have done your shopping, i got some more this weekend but still got loads to get!!!

Can i just quickly ask, is it normal to have the pesseries for only 12 days, im at the clinic at Ninewells, that means for the last 7 days i have nothing. 

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Lisa

Damn you guessed im a closet 70's fan lol - it was a 70's/80's theme night - there was a right range of costumes some were brilliant - a couple o the guys came on roller boots and tiny wee shorts - it was so funny.  Anyway have you seen some o the stuff t&S wear - i wouldnt be seen dead never mind alive in it lol.

I agree wi the pessaries thing i did wonder why you never got enough to last till just before the test date but thats what they give you - did you get the pessaries or the gel? when we went in we could only get the gel as there was a shortage of pessaries. just think no mess for 7 days  

Got my letter through saying i was back on the list - i never expected to automatically get put back on it - bawled my eyes out for 2 days. Hadnt planned getting back on it - thought i would have to tell them i wanted it (sorry bit of rambling going on here). 

Well better get on with hunting for jobs and housework - just arranged 3 interviews for this week so fingers crossed i get somewhere with them.

Speak soon and take care

Hx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Helen, LOL being a closet 70's fan!!! If i was a closet fan it would have to be 80's!!!! 

Good luck for the interviews!!!!!!    .

I hate the pesseries, but they have to be done!!! 

How long is the waiting list? 

Lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Well lived the 80's so been there done that lol - then again clothes and make up as was bad lol. Thanks re the interviews fingers crossed i get something.  The waiting list is 2 years so suppose realistically i can chill out and decide then what to do.

good luck with the pessaries eurgh he he he

Hx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lisa congrats honey, take is easy now.

Sorry girls I done a test and it says BFP cant stop   so happy and so scared I tested 2 early test at hospital is Wednesday I am now going    

Katrina


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Katrina

what day are you on?


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

13 days past EC


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya

Personally i think that you are preggers - how quick did it show up on the test (more to the point what make was it?) i know all these daft questions.  I can def understand going    i felt the same the very first time i tested positive.  

Here is a wee congrat dance for you (will send you a bigger one on wed when you get it confirmed)


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

It showed up really quick, it was a clearblue, not the one that says pregant the other.  OMG I will test again in the morning, I am still shaking.


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats brilliant news   to you and your dh thats absolutely brilliant news have every confidence that you are def preggers - fingers crossed you keep getting that bpf.


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Katrina,

Well I think you've done it     , do another test tommorrow and on wednesday, clearblue are pretty good and reliable.    

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Katrina,

Congrats!!!!!!!!                

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

many congrats katrina      I told you I had a good feeling!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you so much my wonderful FF, yous have been my rock thro all this   

I keep looking at the peestick. after 7 1/2 years to see that BFP again is so wonderful.

stick with me bean or beans  

Love to you all


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have shivers for you Katrina and had a wee happy cry for you (feeling very hormonal) 

Lisa fabulous news hope you keep those feet up!! Dundonian orders RIGHT!!   Why don't you phone ACU at Ninewells and query the pessarie thing they've maybe made a mistake you know how that happens at Ninewells hee hee  

To everyone else I hope you are all fine and dandy!

Love 
Sarah xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Lisa,
Sorry I did not see your question there, how many pessaries do you have, if my brain remembers you should have 25, although when did you start them?? cant remember 

lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Bev,

I started them the day of EC so i have had 6, just counted them and have 19 left, so that works out right, thank you!!!   I was doped up when they told me about the pesseries!!!! 

God i cant count!!!   Put 13 first

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Good, glad that you have the right amount 

Take it easy   

Lv
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Good morning ladies, I done another test and + came up before the - sign to say I have done it correctly  , I was up at 4.30 doing the test as me and DH couldnt sleep  .

Next hurdle test at hospital tomorrow fingers crossed they say the same.

Katrina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,  

Hi Katrina, good luck for the hospital appt, dont think you need going by those results   , Huge CONGRATS!!!!!!!! 

Hi Bev, look at the pic i found now, thought it was approprite with it coming up for xmas!!! 

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lisa picture of hoff is good.  Hope you are taking it easy, I done nothing for 4 days after ET.

Katrina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Katrina, been just pottering around the house doing very little, think yesterday i spent most of the day in bed then made tea and took the dog out for a gentle walk. Today im going to friends for tea thats about it, ill do some laundry aswell, think ill leave houvering to dh, the houver is really heavy!!

Glad you like the pic!!!! Thought it was approprite with it coming up for xmas, saw the first decorations last week when i was out with the dog.

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey, THE SEXY MAN HIMSELF,  give Santa a run for his money    

Hey Katrina, am totally sure that tommorrow will be the exact same result, do they do bloods or a test??

Lv
Bev

PS work is so quite, thank goodness for FF


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Zulu, they do pee test, I am in total shock have the 2 tests sitting together on the box in the livingroom and keep looking at them everytime I pass them   to make sure they say +ve.

Lisa my house really needs hovored but I am not doing it DH can as it is to much and he would go mental if he thought I would doing heavy housework  .

Katrina


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

just to let yours no i emailed the lady who sent me the bill yesterday and got a reply from the sister of the unit, she was very understanding and also felt i should never have been billed for the difference, she also wanted to know what i had been unhappy about with my treatment so i sent her an email last night. I am happy with the outcome. One less thing to worry about. thankyou all for your support.
kim


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Buster, that good that you got a good outcome  

Hi Katrina, Think my dh would say the same, he moaned last night cos i took the dog out last night!!! 

Hi Bev, glad you like the pic!! Can imagine him coming down the chimney!!   Sent it to my friend at work, it should be a nice surprise for her, can you tell that im fed up already!!! Im lying down just now cos done the pessery at 10, its driving me mad!!!

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kim, thats brill news honey and she is right you should never have recieved that letter  .

Lisa I only have 1 pessarie left to take tonight   so glad.

Kxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Katrina, Did you have 25 to take? Thats how many i have got getting through them gradually  .

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lisa, I had 24 and started day after ET.

Kxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Kim, good on you, glad that the outcome was more positive and hopefully you will get an answer to your email sent.

katrina, how many did you have to take, just for interest sake as it seems that all clinics are differant.  I agree do nothing, take full advantage of your BFP, well at least until after 12 weeks  

Lisa, told you to keep busy, now get some DVD's, can you knit, as Im knitting family scarfs for xmas, sorry to sound like an old lady but its really relaxing and these days the types of wool you get, the scarfs are so cosy   , mmm thinking what else you can do ........... will get back to you  

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh i started the day of ec!! Think that its wierd how everyone is different but we are all in it for the same outcome!!! 

Have just thought the clinic gave me a test and in it is pippette thing so suck up the pee (sory tmi) but they never gave me anything to pee into!!! 


Hi Bev, well i got 3 dvds and have watched them!!! Its like blockbuster in here!!! i am going out to a friends for tea today, really cant knot, lose stitches and then it looks wonky  I painted my nails yesterday, prob make soup tomorrow, plan to go back to work on the 31st Dec so need to plan things up until then!! ideas are more than welcome!!!! 

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lisa they dont give you anything to pee into   , so you will just have to find something, not too large as its hard to pee into anything too big, use your imagination here  , then if its too small you will miss completely   , so something inbetween    .

What soup are you gonna make?

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Bev, ill need to look for something to pee in, that will keep me busy!!!!    Dont know waht soup to make, i make a good pea and coriander soup, but thta takes minutes, need something that will take half the day!!! Foung scotch broth mix on the cupboard, cant remember buying it so will have to check the date before use!!!   

Just had the GP on the phone my owngp never laft a note on my notes for time off!!! But they are happy to give me a line, so im now offiacally off until 31st Dec!!!!! He put IVF on the line but my boss knows about it, now can enjoy xmas!!!!! The Hoff must be a good omen!!!!!!

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lisa off until 31st Dec  , thats brill, I never got a line as I just started my job on the 1st October it was an internal move but didnt want it to look bad, just kept some holidays thats why I am off this week, and still have 2 1/2 days to use in december and I am off from 20th Dec to 3rd Jan, cant wait.

I love lentil soup but I make a mess making it, but I am going to make it Thursday or Friday, very healthy and warm in this weather, I make enough to freeze some then can take it for my lunch next week.

Katrina


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I will be locking thread in a minute so please save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them...

thanks
Natasha


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Lisa, thats good news, the less stress the better.  
Do you read, coz that can take time  , have you done your xmas cards, thats another hour  

I must still do mine, done the overseas ones, although I dont have many to send for here can count the number on my hands and maybe a few on my toes.  Also need to get my Mom her xmas presents, shes the only one I have not  bought for.  Think I will go down the high street during my lunch and see what jumps at me.

Katrina lentil soup brilliant soooo nice, butternut soup is also lovely.  Nothing better than good old soup, also need to make some.

Anyway will be back after my lunch if your bored  


Lv
Bev


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121287.0

N x


----------

